# NF Pokemon League [MAIN]



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2013)

​The Naruto Forums Pokemon League has officially started! Credit goes to Patchouli who was KO'd by Real Life.

*How to get started​*As you already know this tournament will take place on Pokemon Showdown . For the convenience of our matches please use the Monotype Room, this is where you can find the Gym Leaders and Elite Four at their available times.  While the Gym Leaders will do their best to face every challenge, it is also up to the challengers to seek out the Gym Leaders.

*Guidelines and Regulations*​
- *Format: *When battling select [Gen 5] OU in the format on Showdown. Challengers should challenge Gym Leaders only after confirming with them. Needless to say for everyone here try and only fight one person at a time, facing multiple people will cause lag and also cause you to make mistakes. If you see someone is battling, wait until they are finished. 

- *Rematches and Retries:* Until a we have a Champion there will be no permanent elimination from the Pokemon League. After a person successfully defeats all of the Gym Leaders and Elite Four and becomes Champion eliminations will be permanent.
+Gym Leaders: You may challenge a Gym Leader up to 3 times a day as long as there is no Champion. After a loss, you can face any other gym you'd like, or you can take up the rematch offer right away. If you lose twice against the same leader, you're eliminated. The exception being if the Gym leader voluntarily extends another rematch opportunity. 
+Elite Four: The Elite Four can be faced in any order, but only after 8 7 out of 9 gym badges are obtained. Once you begin the first fight against the Elite Four, you must use the same party throughout the duration of the fights. The Elite Four may be faced up to twice a day, as long as there is no Champion. If you're defeated, you have a second chance to face the entire Elite Four again. If you lose the challenge twice, you're eliminated. The exception being if a member of the Elite Four offers you a rematch. If you take up that offer, you have to face the entire Elite Four, starting with the member who extended the rematch offer.​
- * Pokemon Changes:* After each gym battle, the Trainer may freely switch out up to 2 of their party Pokemon for 2 of their reserves. You are only allowed to change Pokemon, any changes to movesets, stats, or items is not allowed. When facing the Elite Four you may not switch Pokemon.

- *Records and Replays:* For everyone participating, for a match to count, win, lose, or draw, it must be saved as a Replay. When you have the Replay link PM it to me, you can send me multiple links if you did multiple battles in a row. Challengers want their wins and so do Gym Leaders and Elite Four, DO NOT let a match goes to waste. I would also recommend keeping your own personal records.

- *Posting:* Anything related to the League may be posted here. Schedule changes, match replays, questions and concerns, "badge" total. If a Gym Leader or Elite Four member has a schedule that heavily conflicts with yours, message them and see if you can work something out.

*Pick a Gym and begin!*

​
1: *Chaos* (ChaosWeaver) - Poison Gym
2: *Space* (SinRaven) - Flying Gym
3. *Patchouli* (Gym Leader Mint) - Fire Gym
4: *Olivia* (Gym Leader Olivia) - Psychic Gym
5. *Death-kun* (Marlu) - Water Gym
6: *Platinum* (Plat) - Ghost Gym
7 and 8: *Xiammes* (Xiammes) - Ground Gym and Electric Gym
9 and 10: *Bioness* (Bioness) - Normal Gym and Grass Gym
11: *Axl Low* (Deadman Axl) - Steel Gym

ELITE FOUR

♤: BiNexus (TheBiNexus) - Elite Four
♥: Axl Low (Deadman Axl) - Elite Four
♢: tGre teh Disleksik (tgre_) - Elite Four
♧: Iron Man (Gym Leader Autumn)- Elite Four


TRAINERS

1: Stunna (Stunna) - Poliwrath, Steelix, Torkoal, Sunflora, Manectric, Flygon, Gliscor, Galvantula, Beedrill
2. Death-kun (Marlu) - Politoed, Forretress, Scizor, Ludicolo, Swampert, Zapdos, Ferrothorn, Raikou, Slowbro
3. Savage (Lil t spaces) - Haxorus, Infernape, Claydol, Sableye, Luxray, Mr. Mime, Leafeon, Tentacruel, Snorlax
4. sworder (sworder) - Ninetails, Forretress, Dragonite, Victini, Cloyster, Lilligant, Infernape, Snorlax, Espeon
5. alekos23 (alekos23) - Gardevoir, Haunter, Miltank, Metagross, Magneton, Graveler, Pupitar, Drifblim, Kabutops
6. Tsunami (TsunamiNF) - Machamp, Gengar, Porygon2, Chansey, Mew, Azumarill, Ferrothorn, Houndoom, Garchomp
7. Unlosing Ranger (Unlosing Ranger) - Salamence, Lucario, Slowbro, Cofagrigus, Electivire, Sceptile, Bisharp, Snorlax, Arcanine
8. Hero (Aphrodisy) - Ferrothorn, Dragonite, Gyarados, Togekiss, Claydol, Machamp, Kingdra, Roserade, Arcanine
9. KevKev (KevKev28) - Starmie, Lucario, Gliscor, Conkledurr, Espeon, Volcarona, Flygon, Porygon2, Milotic
10. Furosuto (The Furosuto) - Infernape, Gastrodon, Staraptor, Breloom, Tentacruel, Garchomp, Heracross, Arcanine, Sharpedo
11. Xin (Xinlu) - Dragonite, Ferrothorn, Swampert, Breloom, Chandelure, Azumarill, Zoroark, Roserade, Galvantula
12. Firestormer (Firestormer) - Kingdra, Froslass, Darmanitan, Blissey, Metagross, Cloyster, Starmie, Breloom, Hydreigon
13. Golbez (DeoxGolbez) - Hydreigon, Starmie, Forretress, Uxie, Jumpluff, Rotom-H, Toxicroak, Volcarona, Rhyperior
14. Rain's Angel (rainangel) - Mienshao, Nidoqueen, Togekiss, Froslass, Roserade, Starmie, Volcarona, Meloetta, Magnezone
15. Saru (Blazze) - Alakazam, Breloom, Chandelure, Forretress, Garchomp, Roserade, Salamence, Scizor, Suicune
16. Mio (Miorgiana) – Salamence, Garchomp, Dragonite, Arcanine, Togekiss, Hitmontop, Latios, Machamp, Rotom-W
17. ~Mystic Serenade~ (MysticxSerenade) – Reuniclus, Jolteon, Gastrodon, Bronzong, Crobat, Zoroark, Volcarona, Weaville, Garchomp
18. Daxter (Plastik) – Volcarona, Snorlax, Bronzong, Flygon, Magnezone, Simipour, Ninetails, Lucario, Lanturn
19. Hiruzen Sarutobi (Hiruzen Sarutobi) - Landorous T, Drapion, Volcarona, Arbok, Muk, Hydreigon, Kingdra, Wobbuffet, Claydol
20.  Sant? (Santisimo) – Tyranitar, Landorus, Gliscor, Empoleon, Dugtrio, Abomasnow, Skarmory, Scizor, Garchomp
21. Scizor (ScizorSB) – Alakazam, Flygon, Mew, Empoleon, Hippowdon, Garchomp, Roserade, Skarmory
22. Goobtachi (targaryan) - Gyarados, Abomasnow, Uxie, Tyranitar, Flygon, Infernape, Togekiss, Volcarona, Gliscor



Bioness said:


> *Naruto Forums Pokemon League has Finished!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 4, 2013)

If Hiruzin is unable to compete, I can cover for him till we find someone.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2013)

What a party D

I will see you guys near the finish line


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2013)

You will all fall before me. Send me a VM when you wish to challenge me and we will arrange a date.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't know what's going on with Hiruzen, he hasn't been on in a week. He didn't exactly have the right mindset for this regardless, but if in a few days nothing comes up then yeah you, or another leader, or possibly someone new can take his place. And really it doesn't have to be Bug type either.

I also couldn't get badges, and didn't want to steal them or make crappy ones, so I opted for first stage Pokemon that fit the theme of each type.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2013)

swarmy will take his place if he can have 3 scizors


----------



## Golbez (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh Oh Oh, is there anyone I can fight at this very moment?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2013)

Time Schedule: On Weekdays my job usually takes from 5 am to 6 pm PST. However I'm usually awake till 11 pm, so I'd be available from six to eleven. 

Sometimes I'll have free time at work to be on PS, but I can't guarantee I'll always be on. However if you see me in the monotype chat then feel free to battle me.

My weekends are generally more free, so I should be able to be on for the majority of the day on weekends.

PS Username: Gym Leader Olivia


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2013)

I am fairly open, I work night shift on the weekends, which is the only time I can't be available, so just send me a general time you will be on, I don't know if I can make a specific appointment.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2013)

Golbez beat me on the rematch, so he gets the ground badge.

1 win for me so far


----------



## Chaos (Nov 5, 2013)

I am available a lot, but quite randomly. My university time schedule is all over the place, though I am often able to compete even when in university. To all challengers, I'd advise them to check the monotype room and if you see "ChaosWeaver" in there, message and challenge me. In this very post, I will be keeping tabs of all battles I've had and their result. If you want to plan on a particular time, pm me. I'm at GMT+1 and there's a lot of times when I can be on if I need be.

May the best trainer win.

*Fights:*
Win - Death-Kun
Win - Alekos23
Loss - Golbez
Loss - Death-Kun
Win - Tsunami
Win - Alekos23
Win - Alekos23
Loss - Saru
Loss - Firestormer
Win - Xin
Win - Xin
Elimination - Xin
Loss - KevKev
Loss - Hiruzen Sarutobi
Win - Hero
Win - Hero
Elimination - Hero


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Today, I will be on from 11:30 AM EST to 3:00 PM EST, and then I'll be available again after 8:30 PM EST until I go to bed. Tomorrow is a completely free day, but I might have plans. Though I should be on a majority of the day. 

I know I'm a challenger, but it'll be simpler to schedule battles if both parties know what times the other is available. 

My schedule is the same every week, but every day is something different, so I'll just keep posting here each day to say when I'm available.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm available from 3pm EST to 10:30pm EST on weekdays.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 5, 2013)

Hiruzen not being here is a sign that bug types need to be purged with the swiftness


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Lost my first match against Chaos, will rematch when I'm home.


----------



## Xin (Nov 5, 2013)

Will be available in a few hours. 

My progress so far (0):






​


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll be filling in Hiruzen's spot with a fire gym. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

You gonna be on today Patchy? I'll fight ye too when I'm home.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2013)

I just woke up a few hours ago, will be available for pretty much the entire day. 

Don't have a team built yet though, so I'm not available this second.

Edit: Team is complete. My name is Gym Leader Mint on Showdown. Hanging out in the monotype lobby.

1: Charmander
2: Cyndaquil
3: Chimchar
4: Tepig
5: Heatran
6: Pikachu

Come at me.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

That's alright, I won't be home for another three hours. If you're not ready by then, I'll fight some other people first.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2013)

Alrighty then. :33

I'm Gym Leader Mint in the monotype room.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 5, 2013)

You should really paste the challenger in the first post here too, Bioness.

It can be hard to figure out who wants to fight me for league business and who just for fun otherwise


----------



## Golbez (Nov 5, 2013)

Now a proud owner of the Poison Badge and the Ground Badge.

Now I just need to stop making impulsive choices and using psychic moves on Dark types, derp.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll be online for the next 3 hours.



Chaos said:


> You should really paste the challenger in the first post here too, Bioness.
> 
> It can be hard to figure out who wants to fight me for league business and who just for fun otherwise



Done.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm going to challenge Misty first. 
Then the ground gym 
Then bioness and work from there

Death-kun I want my rematch


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm home, time to start battling! 



Hero said:


> Death-kun I want my rematch



You'll get your rematch when you're challenging me for my Champion spot.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

When I first saw Patchy's team it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

hahaha
thunderpunch only did 13% to a pokemon it was super effective against


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2013)

Misty I challenge you 

Fuck you Death .


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in the monotype lroom right now. Name's Gym Leader Mint. :33


----------



## Xin (Nov 5, 2013)

inb4 I get eliminated without one win at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

So far, I've earned these badges:

Poison Badge
Ground Badge
Fire Badge
Normal Badge

None of the other leaders are on right now, so I gotta wait. 



Hero said:


> Fuck you Death .



Problem?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

Like a champion


----------



## Xin (Nov 5, 2013)

Some gym leader time for me?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm on now


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2013)

Alright let me get my team ready and I'll challenge you :33

Death we will settle this during our champion match


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Xin said:


> Some gym leader time for me?



I don't see you in the Monotype lobby. Just go in there, find the leaders' names and ask them if they're up for a battle. It's much quicker than posting here to ask them. Bioness, Patchy and Xiammes are still on, and Chaos should be back soon, he told me he'd be around most of the day.


----------



## Xin (Nov 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't see you in the Monotype lobby. Just go in there, find the leaders' names and ask them if they're up for a battle. It's much quicker than posting here to ask them. Bioness and Patchy are still on, Chaos should be back, and I dunno where Xiammes is, but he was there a second ago.



Ah, so that's how it works. 

Thank you.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

No problem. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

betcha death kuns luidi has rain dish over swift swim


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> betcha death kuns luidi has rain dish over swift swim



What would give you that idea?


----------



## Golbez (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, Patchouli counts as a leader now? Guess I better go and get my 4th badge too, hmhm.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2013)

I can go on right now (my time is sort of limited at work) if you want Death.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What would give you that idea?



because drizzle + swift swim is a nono


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I can go on right now (my time is sort of limited at work) if you want Death.



Sure!  Let's go.



Axl Low said:


> because drizzle + swift swim is a nono



Oh, clever girl boy.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2013)

Misty I can't contact you. Can you contact me


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2013)

You can't run swift swim with politoad.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> You can't run swift swim with politoad.



We know, it's illegal in OU.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Bio, is it alright if I pm you all my matches at the end of the day/week, don't feel like sending multiple pm's.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2013)

Hero said:


> Misty I can't contact you. Can you contact me



If a leader isn't there message someone else. I'm in the lobby too.


----------



## Xin (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried to challange Bioness but this came: 



> - Azumarill can't learn Ice Punch because it's not possible to transfer pokemon from earlier games to XY yet (Pok?bank comes out in December).





My format is Gen 5 OU

Edit: Ah no it wasn't. nvm


----------



## Golbez (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, I admit, someone's playing very much like ingame Gym Leaders. 

That makes 4 badges for me.

Fire, Ground, Normal and Poison.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Xin said:


> My format is Gen 5 OU



Even if your team is in the Gen 5 OU format, you also have to set the battle to Gen 5 OU format when you're challenging someone.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

holly shit you guys i jsut saw th fastest match on showdown 

guy uses spore
it goes
opp switches out
battles goes on
the guy who used spore sends out a pokemon with synchronize
his opp puts it to sleep and the guy loses because of sleep clause


that is the dirtiest thing ive ever seen

7 turn lost because of sleep clause


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> holly shit you guys i jsut saw th fastest match on showdown
> 
> guy uses spore
> it goes
> ...



That shit can happen?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2013)

Hero said:


> Misty I can't contact you. Can you contact me



Sorry, was fighting someone at the time. 



Golbez said:


> Well, I admit, someone's playing very much like ingame Gym Leaders.
> 
> That makes 4 badges for me.
> 
> Fire, Ground, Normal and Poison.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2013)

Death-kun beat me.

Anyways else want a go at it before I become unavailable for several hours?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

Patchy was fun at least, with the exclamations and stuff. 

Current badges:

Poison
Ground
Normal
Fire
Psychic


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> holly shit you guys i jsut saw th fastest match on showdown
> 
> guy uses spore
> it goes
> ...



I thought there was protection against doing that? But I suppose it makes sense.

Though in terms of speed I've also won 2 matches in 7 turns.



Xiammes said:


> Hey Bio, is it alright if I pm you all my matches at the end of the day/week, don't feel like sending multiple pm's.



Just as long as you get everything in.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2013)

The fact that once I use sleep powder, it's my only available move kills me .

Also I got my first badge!


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm tired, anyone want to challenge before I go to sleep?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 5, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Death-kun beat me.
> 
> Anyways else want a go at it before I become unavailable for several hours?



i could


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm still available if anyone wants to fight. :33


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2013)

Alright, Golbez has beaten me.

Anyone else?


----------



## Golbez (Nov 5, 2013)

I swear to god, I need to look up certain abilities.

I got both my Thunder Wave and Stealth Rock bounced back in my face against Magic Bounce.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2013)

I have two badges now 

Normal 
Fire


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2013)

alekos23 has now beaten me.

But with that said I need to get back to work, so I won't be on for a few hours. Hopefully when I get home I can get a win. >.>


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 5, 2013)

People are getting badges quickly; I can't wait 'till my first challenger


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone want to battle ?

My name is "TsunamiNF" on Showdown in Monotype


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm available to be challenged right now. Tomorrow and Thursday will be tough, but I will let y'all know here when I'm available then. After that, I'm pretty much available any day from 10am GMT unril 6pm GMT, with most weekdays even until later then that. Of course, if I can't make it a day, you'll see it here.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2013)

Tsunami got her first gym badge :33

Any other challengers? Even though Tsunami beat me without effort, I promise I won't make it easy.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 5, 2013)

try me space


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2013)

Can we add a battle frontier? .

I want to be a frontier brain.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish I could challenge, but I'm at work.  Oh well, another day I suppose.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2013)

Faced Alekos twice, won both matches. Since I'm not a bad person, I gave him another chance in the future so that he's no eliminated just yet.

I'll be up for challenging again in an hour.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

yare yare no daze all this battle fun makes me want to whip up a team and join you guys
well a non elite four team O;


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2013)

Space said:


> Faced Alekos twice, won both matches. Since I'm not a bad person, I gave him another chance in the future so that he's no eliminated just yet.
> 
> I'll be up for challenging again in an hour.



As long as there is no champion,  there is no elimination, just a 3 match per day limit.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

why is there no one on?! *pout*

i made a team to screw about with and everyone left










ALLL BY MYSELF
JUST SITTIGN HERE
ALL BY MYSEEEELF


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 5, 2013)

woot~

so i'm still around? :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

Name and lobby plz :33


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 5, 2013)

monotype,alekos 23.try me~


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

*finally get into a game*
*shit irl has to happen*

MOTHERFUCKERS
IM TRYING TO PLAY POKEMON
KEEP THE FAMILY EMERGENCIES AND SCARES TO A MINIMUM PEOPLE


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2013)

gosh you people are fast.

probably only free to battle leaders this weekend


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Name and lobby plz :33



Axl Low you are Elite Four, no one can challenge you yet. They have to beat all 8 Gym Leaders, please read the instructions.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2013)

In hindsight, I probably should've suggested some sort of limit on how many gym leaders you can fight per day. You know, so everyone has a chance to catch up. Golbez and I are already at 5, but I'm gonna be busy until tomorrow evening.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 5, 2013)

I know O:
wasnt going to use my elite team
i was gunna troll around T____T


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 5, 2013)

This post will be where I chronicle my adventures 


​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2013)

I can be, just got home from work.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome, I'm online right now so whenever you're ready


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 5, 2013)

I just won a match against Olivia (Shell Smash Coyster OP) but I left before saving the match


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 5, 2013)

TsunamiNF on Monotype again.


*Win/Loss List*
_Win_ - Space *(Flying Badge Acquired)*
_Loss_ - Bioness (flinch hax loss )
_Loss_ - Chaos


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in the Monotype lobby for the next halfhour or something. Challenge me if you want.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> In hindsight, I probably should've suggested some sort of limit on how many gym leaders you can fight per day. You know, so everyone has a chance to catch up. Golbez and I are already at 5, but I'm gonna be busy until tomorrow evening.



How about reducing the number of battles per leader to 2 per day? I think it is just because you both were active and on top of things. Perhaps have the Elite Four locked until the 10th?


----------



## Golbez (Nov 5, 2013)

If you can get the Elite Four members to agree, then by all means.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 6, 2013)

Alright, just got the normal badge by pure luck.... man that was crazy, good game Bioness. 

Anyways, here's the link to the replay since apparently we need proof?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 6, 2013)

You just keep it for your own records, it doesn't have to be posted here. Gym Leaders usually send me their replays and can vouch for people.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Alright, just got the normal badge by pure luck.... man that was crazy, good game Bioness.
> 
> Anyways, here's the link to the replay since apparently we need proof?



 dat Sharpedo tho


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 6, 2013)

Bioness said:


> How about reducing the number of battles per leader to 2 per day? I think it is just because you both were active and on top of things. Perhaps have the Elite Four locked until the 10th?



Why are we restricting gym battles? We don't have the luxury because of schedules. Restricting the E4 till the the 10th sounds better.

I'm on now if anyone wants to challenge.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2013)

Restricting the E4 until a certain date sounds like a much better idea. I was just trying to think of a way to fairly allow others to catch up. Not everyone has as much free time online as someone like myself does.

I say restrict the E4 until the 10th. Normally I would say one week (the 12th), but people might not want to wait that long.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 6, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> dat Sharpedo tho



Yeah, I got really lucky with Sharpedo. MVP for that battle.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 6, 2013)

As others have said, restricting the Elite Four until a specified date sounds like a plan. Also significantly easier to keep track of.


----------



## sworder (Nov 6, 2013)

you guys going fast 

I haven't battled anyone yet, maybe I'll try get a few matches going tonight (EST) if someone is around


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm on again ...


----------



## Chaos (Nov 6, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> I'm on again ...



If you're fast, you can try me


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 6, 2013)

Chaos said:


> If you're fast, you can try me



That's what they all say


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 6, 2013)

On a bit for the next hour or two, though I am packing stuff to move tomorrow so I won't be able to respond immediatly.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2013)

Space said:


> On a bit for the next hour or two, though I am packing stuff to move tomorrow so I won't be able to respond immediatly.



When's the next time you think you'll be available?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 6, 2013)

Tomorrow around the same time, probably. You can't now?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2013)

I _could_, but I'm doing schoolwork and I'm not really feeling it right now. I'd rather do it when I'm at the top of my game.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 6, 2013)

sharpedo is wicked sick.

also i fun trolling around with you guys


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2013)

I should be able to do some matches during the weekend or possibly tomorrow night.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 7, 2013)

I got a Poison Badge



(Also if any other gym leaders are online right now just say and I can battle )


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

Firestormer, I am home in an hour or so. Do you have the time then?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll be on from around 11:30 AM to 3:00 PM today, and then I'll be on again after 8:30 PM. If any leaders are on then I can do some battles, but I'll be doing C++ stuff at the same time.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

What timezone?


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 7, 2013)

Space said:


> Firestormer, I am home in an hour or so. Do you have the time then?



I only have 55 minutes left until I need to go to sleep, so probably not


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm up right now firestormer.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

Space said:


> What timezone?



I'm in the EST timezone. East coast!


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 7, 2013)

I fucking forgot to get the save data, Firestormer won.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 7, 2013)

I saved it  (lol I should have lost that battle)


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 7, 2013)

Your kingdra confuses me, its a dragon dancing set, but you have icebeam and hydro pump.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 7, 2013)

I played a bunch of practice matches before this all started with the Dragon Dance set, and it never ended well for me, so I just turned it into a regular attacker that could use Dragon Dance whenever the opportunity arose


----------



## sworder (Nov 7, 2013)

I am ready for a few gym battles if anyone is around, my username in the pokemon thing is sworder


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

Home now and ready for action. Anyone interested in getting the Flying badge should challenge SinRaven (me) on Showdown!


----------



## sworder (Nov 7, 2013)

challenged you Space 

says you're offline tho


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 7, 2013)

anyone around to be challenged?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 7, 2013)

want your rematch alekos?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

sworder said:


> challenged you Space
> 
> says you're offline tho


Try again.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

Sworder's Cloyster rek'd me.


----------



## sworder (Nov 7, 2013)

you're not the only one, Xiammes fell victim as well


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

Now I wish I had put more thought into my team 

Once we get our first champion, can I adjust it slightly? So that I at least can counter one very annoying move and one other very annoying weakness?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 7, 2013)

4 turns of sleep, my luck in this tournament has been shit, no more risky plays for me.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

it been fun trolling you guys under different accounts

grass team D


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm home for the next few hours, can battle any gym leaders that pop online.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

im not a gym leader... champ


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 7, 2013)

Any gym leaders wanna fight?


monotype


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

Pokemon Showdown is down for me, am I the only one?


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 7, 2013)

Fine for me..


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh, now it's fine to me too. Challenge me people.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 7, 2013)

Got the Flying Badge, thus making 6. Just omg laser pew pew! and Platinum's gyms left now.

Though, for some reason, it didn't let me upload the replay, so I took a screenshot instead.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 1 badge, there are never gym leaders on


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

There's apparently something wrong with sharing the replays.

I can confirm both Golbez as Mio stomped me. Especially Golbez, guy had all six pokemon standing fuck.

I only beat one person so far. I'm a bad gym leader.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 7, 2013)

wanna beat me and regain your pride,Space?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

I actually have some stuff to do right now 

Can we do our rematch some other day? You still probably have other gym leaders to beat (right?), so I assume there's no hurry.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 7, 2013)

yup.see ya later then~


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

I still have to find the time to fight Space, Platinum, and laser pew pew. I'll be on all day on Saturday, so hopefully I can do it then.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 7, 2013)

No one is ever on


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2013)

Had stuff to take care of yesterday and most of today. Will be available in about 1 hour for about 1 hour and pretty much all of tomorrow. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

For those of you who are having trouble battling gym leaders, a good idea is to VM/PM them personally and/or linger on Showdown and wait for them to pop up in the lobby. It's a lot quicker and easier than waiting for leaders to show up in this thread to say they're available.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, almost forgot about this thing.  That woulda been bad. Anybody online?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2013)

VM me if you want to challenge me and we can set a time. 

I'll try to be on most of the day saturday if i'm able. If not, i'll be on sunday too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2013)

Best time to catch me is during weekends


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 8, 2013)

I have experienced my first loss 

Vengeance will be mine soonish


----------



## Scizor (Nov 8, 2013)

Alright, confessing time: I've been trying to think up a good team with synergy and all that and, though I've come up with something that doesn't suck entirely, I just feel that I can't get it to work as well as I'd like. Pok?mon showdown acting up was also a stressor, but not as much as this

I shouldn've hit someone up for some practice matches, but I was too proud or something and I didn't want to get curbstomped resulting in you guys thinking I'm in the bottom ten percent Rattatta.

BUT: I really do want to get better at competitive Pok?mon and the best way to do that is through experience. So here I am:

Scizor
Alakazam
Flygon
Mew
Empoleon
Hippowdon

Garchomp
Roserade
Skarmory


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks like the weekend will be the time most people are getting their badges.  If many people are still missing badges by the end of the weekend, should we extend the E4-opening date? Or is it still going to be the 10th?




Scizor said:


> Alright, confessing time: I've been trying to think up a good team with synergy and all that and, though I've come up with something that doesn't suck entirely, I just feel that I can't get it to work as well as I'd like. Pok?mon showdown acting up was also a stressor, but not as much as this
> 
> I shouldn've hit someone up for some practice matches, but I was too proud or something and I didn't want to get curbstomped resulting in you guys thinking I'm in the bottom ten percent Rattatta.
> 
> ...



I'd be happy to practice when I have some free time. Don't fret about people being better than you; everyone starts out at the bottom.  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm a noob as well


We should fite m8


----------



## Scizor (Nov 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'd be happy to practice when I have some free time. Don't fret about people being better than you; everyone starts out at the bottom.  Practice makes perfect.



Awesome!
And yes, I agree. thank you 

Let me know when you'll be available (via VM, preferably) =)



Tsunami said:


> I'm a noob as well
> 
> 
> We should fite m8



Sure thing, just VM me when you're available and we'll set up some battles. =)


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It looks like the weekend will be the time most people are getting their badges.  If many people are still missing badges by the end of the weekend, should we *extend the E4-opening date*? Or is it still going to be the 10th?


 





> I'd be happy to practice when I have some free time. Don't fret about people being better than you; everyone starts out at the bottom.  Practice makes perfect.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEpDiHNoSkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos (Nov 8, 2013)

The last generation I played was Gen II and I never battled competitively before this thing started. Still I'm a gym leader with a winning record now. Just play and everything will be alright


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

*Notice: *Replays are not working

Please SCREENSHOT the end of your match, make sure to include the entire frame of the program. 

The best way to do this (in my opinion) is with the Snipping Tool found in your Accessories.

Example: 

If you are on a Mac, Google how to take a screenshot or save a portion of the screen.



Scizor said:


> Alright, confessing time: I've been trying to think up a good team with synergy and all that and, though I've come up with something that doesn't suck entirely, I just feel that I can't get it to work as well as I'd like. Pok?mon showdown acting up was also a stressor, but not as much as this
> 
> I shouldn've hit someone up for some practice matches, but I was too proud or something and I didn't want to get curbstomped resulting in you guys thinking I'm in the bottom ten percent Rattatta.
> 
> ...



Just try your best and try not to get discouraged, when a champion is chosen I can see a lot of eliminations but that is part of the competition.



Death-kun said:


> It looks like the weekend will be the time most people are getting their badges.  If many people are still missing badges by the end of the weekend, should we extend the E4-opening date? Or is it still going to be the 10th?



I think the 10th is fine, though for the Gym Leaders, guys even if you are only on for a few hours post and say something.

I'll be on the new few hours if you want to battle. Afterwards I won't be on for the rest of today. Saturday I'll be on after 4pm and until 10pm (EST GMT - 5), and Sunday after 7pm and until 10pm (EST GMT - 5).


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 8, 2013)

All of my replays not working? What the hell have I been archiving?

Anyways, I can't take screen shots of my computer due to it being junk.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2013)

That's weird that replays aren't working anymore.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> *Notice: *Replays are not working
> 
> Please SCREENSHOT the end of your match, make sure to include the entire frame of the program.
> 
> ...





Xiammes said:


> All of my replays not working? What the hell have I been archiving?
> 
> Anyways, I can't take screen shots of my computer due to it being junk.



Google a solution, or take pictures with your phone. What Operating System are you using? If you are using Windows, use the Snipping Tool like I said.



Death-kun said:


> That's weird that replays aren't working anymore.



You can't save them nor can you watch past ones.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 8, 2013)

> Google a solution, or take pictures with your phone. What Operating System are you using? If you are using Windows, use the Snipping Tool like I said.



1) I don't have a camera or a phone that has a camera
2) To make a long story short, I am using a old xp that I found on the road, its ate up with viruses and has a lot of problems with it(can't even use google), anytime I take a screen shot it just winds up as a blank picture.

My opponent can take screen shots I guess, but I will be saying on the chat after the match is over and they how many rematches they have had to get the badge, otherwise it won't count.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 8, 2013)

and no one knows my name 

*is fighting you under different names to learn your strategies >D*


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 8, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> 1) I don't have a camera or a phone that has a camera
> 2) To make a long story short, I am using a old xp that I found on the road, its ate up with viruses and has a lot of problems with it(can't even use google), anytime I take a screen shot it just winds up as a blank picture.



than have someone from NF sit in on the match


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> than have someone from NF sit in on the match



This too, there are usually multiple people in the lobby just message one of them.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 8, 2013)

Any gym leaders on?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2013)

Blazze & Deoxgolbez got the Fighting Gym Badge from me


----------



## Golbez (Nov 8, 2013)

Just the ghost badge left.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll be in the monotype room for a bit before I watch the rest of the laker game.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2013)

Okay I defeated Golbez; fun battle. 

I'll be on more tomorrow to continue my gym leader duties.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 8, 2013)

Note to self - Rapid Spin doesn't work against Ghost types.

I should start making a list of my critical research failures. This must be the fourth time during this tournament I do something that just doesn't work, hahah.

Oh well, gonna get my rematch tomorrow.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh damn, I missed two leaders. 

Oh well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Okay I defeated Golbez; fun battle.
> 
> I'll be on more tomorrow to continue my gym leader duties.



Did you save the picture?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2013)

anyone here? finally got my team up so i can start battling... still pretty unsure but just gonna have fun with it

okay idk how to enter the lobby or whatever someone gotta let me know


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2013)

Am I required to save the pictures?

Because I saved the link but forgot to paste it so it's lost to the ether.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm online, and will be for most of the day unless I'm busy doing some housework or something. Even then, my computer will still be on, so I'll still be "online".


----------



## Olivia (Nov 9, 2013)

Can't the gym leaders just post who beat them? I feel like that would be much easier. (Well that, and I don't have screenshots of any of my old battles)


----------



## Bioness (Nov 9, 2013)

The Normal Gym is open for the next 6 or so hours.



Olivia said:


> Can't the gym leaders just post who beat them? I feel like that would be much easier. (Well that, and I don't have screenshots of any of my old battles)



Gym leaders and Elite Four get prizes for whoever get's the most wins, which is a large part of why I had the replay requirement. I'm actually thinking about making a cap on how many wins a Leader can get from a specific person, currently the highest wins against a single person is 4, so I'm thinking a win cap of 5 per person.

If a person is dishonest about their Gym Leader wins I would assume the Gym Leader would come forward and state that person never fought them or something.

But if you like, here are the people who have beat me so far:
Golbez
Death-Kun
Hero
Furosuto


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 9, 2013)

Bioness can I rematch you?


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 9, 2013)

man,i cant seem to win lately XD


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 9, 2013)

are you a gym leader


----------



## Saru (Nov 9, 2013)

Are there any Gym Leaders on? 

I finally have some time to battle again.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm in the monotype lobby. As said before it is always best to check there and then message a leader if none are present.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 9, 2013)

Death-kun
Golbez
Hero
Saru

This is everyone who has challenged me. They all beat me.

Currently available.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like today was a bust for battling.  Hopefully more leaders show up tomorrow.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't really battle on the weekends, I'm going to be free tomorrow(Sunday), so just pm me what times you will be on.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Death-kun
> Golbez
> Hero
> Saru
> ...



What room and what is your name?


----------



## Saru (Nov 9, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> What room and what is your name?



he's in the monotype room (Gym Leader Mint)

one of my most memorable matches for sure


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone have all 8 badges yet?


----------



## Golbez (Nov 9, 2013)

Think I'm in the lead with 7. Lost in my 8th Gym match and haven't gotten my rematch yet.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll be in the room for about a half an hour to an hour.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2013)

Well Golbez beat the shit out of me in the rematch. 

So he has all the badges now.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 9, 2013)

Scratch what I said earlier. I have all 8 badges now.



Platinum said:


> Well Golbez beat the shit out of me in the rematch.
> 
> So he has all the badges now.



"Know Thy Enemy" was in full effect, hoh boy.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 9, 2013)

Woo I'll be battling at least one person tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2013)

If anyone else is down to face me now's the best time.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 9, 2013)

Yay, took down the fire gym...... Now only 6 more gyms to go......


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSY8a0LZtQA[/YOUTUBE]

An accurate representation of what just happened to my fire team.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 9, 2013)

Aaaaaaand just took out Platinum. Aaaaah.... feels good.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2013)

Furosuto won a hard fought match.

He has beaten me as well.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2013)

in the monotype room, waiting for leaders


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm on, I'll be available for the next 7 or so hours.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

I seem to keep missing leaders.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

Well then, I suppose today is the day I can take on the Elite Four?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes and I'll be sitting in the Monotype lobby for most of today. My name on PS is TheBiNexus.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll be on in like 8-9 hours. :33


----------



## Chaos (Nov 10, 2013)

Showdown has stopped working for some reason. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 10, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Showdown has stopped working for some reason. Anyone else having this problem?



It says I can't connect to servers


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like it's up again now.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Just a reminder when you face the Elite Four you must defeat them all without losing. Losing once will cause you to lose all your previous victories.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm about to get on to the Monotype lobby; accepting challenges from anyone that has all 8 badges.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll be back on again in about half an hour, hoping to at least catch Platinum tonight.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 10, 2013)

Golbez was able to beat me. He's got 3 members of the E4 to go


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like I learned something new again. Some Pokemon can use Substitute 4 times because of weird HP values. 

I dun even.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 10, 2013)

Damn. Golbez fuckin bitches up.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm on for a bit.  

Challenge me.

If you dare


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

Goddamn Golbez, you're on a roll. I was hoping BiNexus would tie you up for a bit while I caught up. 

Space, I'll fight you as soon as PS lets me on.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2013)

And Death-kun stomped me too. Good god, my team needs an update.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

I beat Space and got the Flying Badge. I'll PM you the screenshot in a minute, Bioness.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

Space said:


> And Death-kun stomped me too. Good god, my team needs an update.



To be fair, Zapdos is a hard counter to your team. Resists Flying, STAB Thunder and faster than everything. 

Monotype has its disadvantages.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll get you next time, Zapdos.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, Zapdos is a hard counter to your team. Resists Flying, STAB Thunder and faster than everything.
> 
> Monotype has its disadvantages.



Holy shit you still had all 6 Pokemon, and I get upset if they win with more than 2


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

Now that the Elite Four is up, I think you should edit them into the OP along with their Showdown names.

I hope the rest of them still remember that this is a thing, heh.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 10, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Holy shit you still had all 6 Pokemon, and I get upset if they win with more than 2



               .


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

Golbez said:


> I hope the rest of them still remember that this is a thing, heh.



BiNexus is the only one I've seen on regularly. Erio/Iron Man hasn't posted in any NF League thread in weeks, and he never responded to a VM I sent him a while ago. 

As for the others, I have no idea whatsoever. I really hope we don't have to cut down the Elite Four because some people are inactive. Would be rather anticlimactic.

If it came down to it, I would rather we look for more volunteers than cutting down the number of E4 members.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Now that the Elite Four is up, I think you should edit them into the OP along with their Showdown names.
> 
> I hope the rest of them still remember that this is a thing, heh.



Done, I'll also message them.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

tgre and Axl often show up in the Blender, so they'll probably appear sooner or later - especially now that they've been messaged.

Or so I believe, hmhm.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah my main concern is Iron Man/Erio Touwa, I'm not sure if he is keeping tabs on the progress of the challengers.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

So these fools dare think of entering my chamber?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Speak of the devil.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

Golbez said:


> tgre and Axl often show up in the Blender, so they'll probably appear sooner or later - especially now that they've been messaged.
> 
> Or so I believe, hmhm.



Ohhhhh yeah, I totally forgot some of the E4 changed. Yeah, tgre and Axl are on almost every day.

Oh, and there's Erio. 

I gotta beat laser pew and Platinum before I get to challenge any E4.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> So these fools dare think of entering my chamber?



Yes, yes they do, hmhm.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I will double check, but I should be able to accept some challengers tomorrow.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

I still need your Showdown name Iron Man...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Unfortunately Showdown is dead right now. I'll get back to you when it's back up.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Nov 10, 2013)

Which gym leader to challenge first


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I kind of feel like the gyms should have been forced order like in the games.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I kind of feel like the gyms should have been forced order like in the games.



Yeah, good point.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man, Showdown has not been down for 3 weeks.



Iron Man said:


> I kind of feel like the gyms should have been forced order like in the games.



Difference being the gym leaders in game don't have a schedule. Unless you want this to drag on for months, that is a bad idea. And it is canon that in the anime and manga there are not only more than 8 Gyms per region but also you don't have to face them in any particular order. Pokemon Origins gave a nice example how how Gym Leaders may actually change their Pokemon depending on how many badges you have. But I digress.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Which gym leader to challenge first



I am currently in the lobby, though I am admittedly one of the tougher Gym Leaders.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I get an error message.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Iron Man, Showdown has not been down for 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Difference being the gym leaders in game don't have a schedule. Unless you want this to drag on for months, that is a bad idea. And it is canon that in the anime and manga there are not only more than 8 Gyms per region but also you don't have to face them in any particular order. Pokemon Origins gave a nice example how how Gym Leaders may actually change their Pokemon depending on how many badges you have. But I digress.



Game Canon > 

Although I understand due to schedules.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2013)

Death Kun has beat me and won the ghost badge.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

Beat Platinum, I'll PM you the screenshot in a minute, Bioness.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh my. You challengers are going to be funner than I expected.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 10, 2013)

Any gym leaders on right now? I'm TsunamiNF in Monotype..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Any gym leaders on right now? I'm TsunamiNF in Monotype..



Platinum is on, his name is Plat on Pokemon Showdown. He's still in the Monotype lobby.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 10, 2013)

Alrighty then.


----------



## tgre (Nov 10, 2013)

my my

I should really check in here

I haven't had to do much except sit on my laurels and wait for the challengers to make short work of the gym leaders.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

u wot m8?

i'll skin yer pokermanz


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> my my
> 
> I should really check in here
> 
> I haven't had to do much except sit on my laurels and wait for the challengers to make short work of the gym leaders.



Same, got lazy expecting it to take a while.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh just putting this out there. If you lose to my team don't discuss it. Or I will deny rematches.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Oh just putting this out there. If you lose to my team don't discuss it. Or I will deny rematches.



You would be the first, no one here has discussed any teams, they just say they lost or won. I don't think it would be beneficial for them to talk about what they faced, to an extent anyway. Like my team is well known and I don't seem to have any problems and still catch people by surprise.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Just covering my trail.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

I only ever mention my own mistakes, hmhm.

Which I've made quite alot of.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

You're just lulling us into a false sense of security.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

But does that really work anymore, knowing I've gotten all the badges and beaten 1 of the Elite Four till now?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

I actually find the mistakes commentary kind of humorous.  Like, you made so many mistakes, but you somehow blazed your way through anyway.

Reminds me of one of them Japanese cartoons.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I will say my team is unconventional


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

Fight me so that I may see it, hmhm.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2013)

Two wins against Tsunami for me.

Other gym leaders besides Bioness who I just fought, I challenge you to a friendly sparing match .


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Fight me so that I may see it, hmhm.



Are you qualified?


----------



## Golbez (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep, got all 8 badges and beat one Elite Four already.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Tomorrow then.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

Yare yare no daze,


Time to reveal a little bit. 
At any time you face and E4 and lose your streak is over and you are eliminated. 
Not that you arent going to beat me silly.
But I thought I'd letcha know.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

Axl pls

That was mentioned...
>Looks backwards
3 pages ago.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

well i jsut found out now
wanna tussle? D

time to show bioness i will never learn from my mistakes


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

But of course.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

ILL BE IN THE MONOTYPE REALMZ BEING AN EMBARRASSMENT TO ALL MONOTYPE PLAYERS


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

The heck, my name has been reset and I can't seem to change it back.

Something's buggering up.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

Axl wins by forfeit?!
Yaaaaaaaaaaay
it was the only way i was going to win anyway :/

*we havent actually done a match up so hold your shit*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

And then you disappear right as I finally get on. 

Did you get affected by some derp too? Heh


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

Sup Yo
Golbez has defated me and got the heart elite pass badge thingy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2013)

Any gym leaders on that feel like dying?


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Sup Yo
> Golbez has defated me and got the heart elite pass badge thingy



What he said.

Now I'm starting to fear losing. Don't want to start over.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 11, 2013)

Stop beating the league so quickly, the rest of us need time to catch up 

Also I'm free for about 7 hours from now so hopefully a gym leader comes on.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

> Death-kun (Marlu) - Politoed, Forretress, Scizor, Ludicolo, Swampert, *Zapdos*, Ferrothorn, *Raikou*, Slowbro



quick question is the 1 legendary rule for the whole team or the team of 6 you make up? O;


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll start challenging people tomorrow.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

I want to eliminate Axl


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 11, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I want to eliminate Axl



The Elite 4 members are turning on their own


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Firestormer said:


> The Elite 4 members are turning on their own



He deserves it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Doesn't look like laser is on this morning. Oh well, hopefully I catch him soon. 



Axl Low said:


> quick question is the 1 legendary rule for the whole team or the team of 6 you make up? O;



The team of 6, like how you can only have 3 OU on your team at one time but can still have other OU Pokemon in reserve. 

I haven't had to use Raikou yet, though, so maybe his spot could've been filled by something more useful.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm on right now if anyone wants to challenge.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2013)

gimme a few mins, just got home so gotta shower and stuff.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2013)

lost thrice to xiammes, came close tho


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

I can accept challenges right now


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 11, 2013)

The final match was intense, the first match was also pretty good.

Also the replays are working again.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Someone get on


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 11, 2013)

think you can take a leader?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Elite > Leader. 

I dunno honestly let's find out.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 11, 2013)

Your username Iron man on Showdown?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Elite Four Autumn


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 11, 2013)

Mold breaker is too good a ability.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Monotype is so frustrating good game though


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 11, 2013)

Good game.

Yeah just one pokemon can break your entire team if you don't set up properly.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I want to eliminate Axl



is there a reason? O;


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

Awright, up and running again.

Just gotta catch Iron Man and tgre.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Laser lives in Australia, and says the best time to catch him is next weekend. 

I'd rather stay up into the wee hours of the night to catch him than wait until next weekend.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

hey deathy u want your first free e4 win? :33

i am only use 2 OU because i like fun over winning 

Golbez tell him how free the win is


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

Axl pls, it wasn't THAT free. Just do your thing and it'll all be fine, keke.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

but i love sending my grass into fire type D:

 i like watching things burn
so pretty


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2013)

I will be on later. I want to go after Patchouli and/or Platinum first


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> hey deathy u want your first free e4 win? :33
> 
> i am only use 2 OU because i like fun over winning
> 
> Golbez tell him how free the win is



I can't yet, one leader to go.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

dont worry you will beat me in record time ;DD


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Golbez, you got any replay links for your battles? I wanna see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't think I'm allowed to show others, for now anyway. 

Can't have the Leader's teams revealed, hmhm.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Bioness, can he PM them to me? I'm not in the tourney.


----------



## tgre (Nov 11, 2013)

Can we get a current tally on what every challenger's stats are?

if anyone is actually keeping track (I assume people are PMing Bioness with their results as well as posting it in the thread)

I want to know who's ready to challenge the elite four and shit. I've been sitting in the monotype for a long-ass time just waiting patiently for fresh meat.


----------



## Saru (Nov 11, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Don't think I'm allowed to show others, for now anyway.
> 
> Can't have the Leader's teams revealed, hmhm.



don't say a word 

let the muggles suffer


----------



## tgre (Nov 11, 2013)

In the closest GEN OU match I've ever had on Pokemon Showdown- I'd like to formally announce my defeat at the hands of Golbez.

I just have on final thing to say to him: fuck your Jumpluff.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> fuck your Jumpluff.



 < Imagine that enlarged by 100 times.

Just one left, hmhm.


----------



## Saru (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations, Golbez.

Now I need to get my ducks in a row so I can run over them with a steamroller.


----------



## Savage (Nov 11, 2013)

Any gym leaders on right now?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Motherfucking Golbez. 

Oh well, it'll be more climactic to overthrow him than to get there first. He's the Blue to my Red.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Awright, up and running again.
> 
> Just gotta catch Iron Man and tgre.



Give me a few minutes


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2013)

Guess i'll be on for a bit.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

Very well. Time for my final Elite Four battle (or that's what I want it to be, hmhm).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

One sec Golbez.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish I could watch the fight.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish Pokemon Showdown would stop buggering and give me access.

Well, if we can't get on the main server, we can always try one of the others. I know the Hispanic one works, hah.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm glad I wasn't the only one problemed


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Golbez was too much. I congratulate him on becoming champion.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 11, 2013)

That was quite... Intense and scary as heck.

But I won.

Jumpluff, I love you so very veeeery much.



Now sending all Elite Four screenshots to Bioness, then taking a well-deserved rest, phew.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

All hail duh champ.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats Golbez. 

Hoping to catch up soon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Me, and my partner Star Eater can't wait to battle some more.


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2013)

Is this thing over? I'm so busy I can barely participate. I only have 2 badges


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, better get to work.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Hero said:


> Is this thing over? I'm so busy I can barely participate. I only have 2 badges



Nope. It keeps going until the deadline, or until all challengers have been defeated.

But now that Golbez has become champion, "sudden death" rules are now in effect.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Sudden death rules?: hmm


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Until there's a champion, challengers have unlimited retries. 

Now that there's a champion, challengers only have three tries per leader and three tries to go through the E4, and then they're eliminated. Unless the leader/E4 member that beat them extends another rematch to them.


----------



## Saru (Nov 11, 2013)

Hero said:


> Is this thing over? I'm so busy I can barely participate. I only have 2 badges



 same; I know it's not over yet though.

I'm not far off with 4 badges currently, but yeah, I think it's time to put it in gear.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Heh I'd like to win some badges with my Elite team.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2013)

Can PS get its shit together?! I can't connect to the server for fuck's sake


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2013)

Great.

Well I'm going to get knocked out regardless lol. I'm not a very good battler


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't even connect to the server


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Hero said:


> Great.
> 
> Well I'm going to get knocked out regardless lol. I'm not a very good battler



Don't say that, you never know until you go to the very end.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

Do what Golbez did use Frost.


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2013)

We'll see 

I'll challenge the ghost gym next. 

I lost against the ground gym with 2 water types and a grass type


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2013)

I was all set to have my first gym battle tonight and I couldn't even connect to the server! 

Holy shit!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 11, 2013)

Seems Showdown's servers are sleeping.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 11, 2013)

damn i am a huge showdown fan, so sad i missed this.



Patchouli said:


> Seems Showdown's servers are sleeping.



there's always the spanish servers if you are bored.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2013)

I will try again in an hour.

Hope you're still on then Patch!


----------



## Bioness (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations to Goblez, the Champion!

I am currently out of town with no access to internet, so I will have to respond to the majority of stuff tomorrow.

Update:

Due to concerns of available Gym Leaders, you will now only require 7 out of 8 badges. This means Death-kun is now able to challenge the Elite Four.

Also because a champion has been crowned all challengers now face elimination should they lose 3 times to either a Gym Leader or the Elite Four. This means you could potentially lose to each Leader twice and still not be eliminated. Gym Leaders and Elite Four may extend your chances at will.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2013)

I intend to kick all your asses tomorrow


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like I'll start challenging the E4 members tomorrow. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I was all set to have my first gym battle tonight and I couldn't even connect to the server!
> 
> Holy shit!



That actually happens a lot. 

I think it's just because the servers might be buggy due to constantly updating stuff for gen 6.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

THE CHAMP IS HERE

Jumpuff ftmfw


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

10 bucks says i was the easiest e4
Not that im totally handing out free wins or anything


----------



## tgre (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd like to think I'm the most annoying e4 to face.

For a number of reasons.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll take challengers right now.


----------



## tgre (Nov 12, 2013)

was totally expecting your sig to co-ordinate with your ava, Platinum lol

---

on another note: any news on the stats of the people and their progression towards the e4? (minus Golbez ofc)


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2013)

Firestormer lost a match to me. 

That's all on the Platinum front so far.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm on right now if anyone wants to go, showdown servers are working.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 12, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Firestormer lost a match to me.
> 
> That's all on the Platinum front so far.



I will have vengeance


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> on another note: any news on the stats of the people and their progression towards the e4? (minus Golbez ofc)



I'm ready to challenge the E4. There's a few people, I think, that have 4 badges. I'm not sure if anyone else has more than that.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm still on if anyone cares.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2013)

^ will be on in 10 mins if you can make it


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm still here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2013)

finally ;_;

1 down, 6 (or 7) more to go~


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm on for the next few hours, hopefully some E4 members show up.

Doesn't really matter right now, though, since Showdown's servers are still messing up.


----------



## Hero (Nov 12, 2013)

Plat I'll challenge you!

I still want a battle frontier lol.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 12, 2013)

I will be available for the next 7-9 hours.

Bioness' Battle Schedule
Wednesday (available after 3pm EST until 12am EST)
Thursday (available 12pm - 12am EST)
Friday (available 12pm-12am EST)


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I'd like to think I'm the most annoying e4 to face.
> 
> For a number of reasons.



I am the easiest because I only use 2 OU
I beleive we should have varying difficulties 
i am your gateway drug to the E4 

also i cant connect to showdown D:


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm under the weather today. Will be available here and there though.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 12, 2013)

Gym Leaders with the most Wins

Xiammes - 10
Bioness - 9
Chaos - 5


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

God damn, Xiammes, you're on a roll. 

None of the E4 members have won... poor them. 

Anyway, I gotta go to work, so I won't be available again until 8:30 PM EST. But I have nothing to do tomorrow so I'll be up late, so hopefully I can catch some E4 members tonight. 

It's unfortunate that Showdown's servers are down half the time.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't make it easy for them.

Bioness is closer then I thought, really need to step up my game. I'm on right now if anyone wants to challenge.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 12, 2013)

My mostly Little Cup team has yet to claim anyone. 

Yet.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 12, 2013)

Any gym leaders on?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I can't make it easy for them.
> 
> Bioness is closer then I thought, really need to step up my game. I'm on right now if anyone wants to challenge.



I actually had one of my matches Draw, otherwise I would be even 

Also it seems replays are off again.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone want to challenge?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll challenge.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 12, 2013)

I beat Xiammes!!!

I got my first badge!!


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 12, 2013)

I had some really intense matches with Saru, I really felt as if I was fighting a uphill battle, probably the most fun battles I have had yet.


----------



## Saru (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I had some really intense matches with Saru, I really felt as if I was fighting a uphill battle, probably the most fun battles I have had yet.





that first one was definitely my most intense match yet 

I like how you came back on top with a 3v6 disadvantage 

Watch out for Xiammes. He's a slippery one.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

I am home. 

I'm willing to fight anyone. I need to fight the E4, but fighting gym leaders and other challengers is good for practice.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 12, 2013)

How I feel when I play pokemon (me as Bulma)


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

I have beaten E4 BiNexus. 

3 more to go, then I get to challenge Golbez.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't stop losing


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

Some of you have despicable play styles.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Erio, wanna fight?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

Not really. I'll be on in a sec


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

If you don't want to right now, it's okay.  We can always do it another time.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2013)

Heaven or Hell Duel Final
Let's Rock


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

Axl, shall we fight?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2013)

Wohoo Deathy has beaten me :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice game.
Looks liek i ran out of crits early


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

I've (simultaneously) defeated Axl Low and Iron Man. I'll send you the screenshots in a couple minutes, Bioness.

Last E4 member I need to beat is tgre, and then I can challenge Golbez. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2013)

See what I say? free wins


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2013)

also golbez was watching
not that i'd do something as scummy cheat someone out of a win 
I play for fun
that why i have 2 OU
i play favorites


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2013)

I am proud of myself for making it this far at least. No matter what happens, I will be glad to have made it to the end and tried my best. 

Two fights left!


----------



## Golbez (Nov 13, 2013)

Well then, I hope tgre (and the others, should you lose against him.) holds you back long enough for me to enjoy my battle vacation a bit longer, hmhm.

That, or we'll get this over with and I'll either be done for a while or forever.

In any case, I think we need some Champion Battle rules up on the main post.


----------



## Hero (Nov 13, 2013)

Why do we need to send screenshots of us beating the elite four? Idk how to take them.


----------



## tgre (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm online now if there are any challengers worthy enough to have progressed to the e4 gauntlet


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

Golbez I've failed you. I will now commit seppuku to keep from further embrassing our league.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm on now if anyone wants to challenge.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Well then, I hope tgre (and the others, should you lose against him.) holds you back long enough for me to enjoy my battle vacation a bit longer, hmhm.
> 
> That, or we'll get this over with and I'll either be done for a while or forever.
> 
> In any case, I think we need some Champion Battle rules up on the main post.



What kind of rules do you have in mind?

We haven't really elaborated much on champion rules, aside from champion battles being best 2 out of 3. 

If you have any suggestions, now's the time to speak up. It would be unfair to change the rules after the first champion battle. 



Hero said:


> Why do we need to send screenshots of us beating the elite four? Idk how to take them.



Challengers need to take screenshots of them beating the leaders/E4 because the replays aren't working right now.

To take a screenshot of the window you're currently on just press ALT+PRT SCRN, then paste it into Paint and save it. 



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I'm online now if there are any challengers worthy enough to have progressed to the e4 gauntlet



>3:00 AM EST

Sorry, I went to bed.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm sorry to say that I'm unavailable this week. I recently moved and have no internet yet at my new place. Luckily, I am at my old place this weekend and I have internet access there, so from Friday night (GMT) till Sunday I will be available again. And probably starting next week I'll have internet at my new place, so hopefully this is a one time issue.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 13, 2013)

Any gym leaders on right now?


----------



## Golbez (Nov 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What kind of rules do you have in mind?
> 
> We haven't really elaborated much on champion rules, aside from champion battles being best 2 out of 3.
> 
> If you have any suggestions, now's the time to speak up. It would be unfair to change the rules after the first champion battle.



Well, first of all, the 2 out of 3 rule is only mentioned in the registration thread, so there's that.

Then I'm wondering whether you're supposed to use the same team as during all your Elite 4 matches (which I guess you are. They're the ones in the "Hall of Fame", after all.)

And finally, I'm not really certain what makes a "Runner-up Champion" if the Champion gets replaced more than once.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

Hero said:


> Why do we need to send screenshots of us beating the elite four? Idk how to take them.



I need proof of your victories. Though the gym leaders and elite four are the ones who really need to keep up with their wins to get the prizes.

I personally find the snipping tool better than screenshot. Just Google how to do it.


Golbez said:


> Well, first of all, the 2 out of 3 rule is only mentioned in the registration thread, so there's that.
> 
> Then I'm wondering whether you're supposed to use the same team as during all your Elite 4 matches (which I guess you are. They're the ones in the "Hall of Fame", after all.)
> 
> And finally, I'm not really certain what makes a "Runner-up Champion" if the Champion gets replaced more than once.



Maybe just have the champions "on hold" then have them face each other. But I also think each champion should battle every other champion instead of a standard tournament style.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, we need a decision before anyone catches up to me, hmhm.

In that case, we'll probably just have the elimination battle, unless otherwise stated.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

There won't be that many champions a round robin for all the champions sounds good.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

So then, what we're saying is that anyone who beats the E4 gets put into a champion category? And then, after some predetermined date, all the people in the champion category start beating the crap out of each other? The one who beats the most becomes champion, and the one who beats the second most becomes runner-up champion?

I don't see anything wrong with that. It's like sudden death between everyone who made it to the very end.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 13, 2013)

Anybody on right now?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

^ Hiruzen it is better to message people or check the lobby, don't just asked in this thread. Usually they _should_ state whether they are on or not.

This lack of activity is bothering me and likely a few others. I'm thinking of making deadlines people have to reach before being eliminated, like at least 3 badges before Sunday, then 5 after that, then 7, then elite 4 for 2 weeks. Because some people have only battled a few times and some of the gym leaders aren't being as active as they could be. I understand there is real life things but this is ridiculous, I was expecting more champions by now.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

A lot of people have registered, but no one has been challenging leaders.  And leaders haven't really been on to be challenged either.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been here everyday except on the weekends, but yeah this is dragging on. When is the cut off date? The final date at the end of november?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I've been here everyday except on the weekends, but yeah this is dragging on. When is the cut off date? The final date at the end of november?



It is sometime in December, I'll send out a PM setting up deadlines to be met.

This is worse than fucking Mafia.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been here almost every day as well.

I initially suggested the end date to be December 31st, but I highly doubt anyone wants to wait that long.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah waiting till the new year is ridiculous, we could create a poll on a good end date.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been trying to challenge gym leaders for the past few days


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

I know and its not fair for challengers like you, we need to figure out something.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 13, 2013)

sorry for being inactive guys,showdown has been really messy for me lately


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

Just want to say I've done my job.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 13, 2013)

I have been very busy the past few days, but now is actually a good time, as I have more freedom in the following days. I do want to give this a go, since I love my pokemanz. 

It occurs to me that I must have given the wrong username when I registered, as we were supposed to give the name of our account on PS, right? If so, I am Plastik on there, not Daxter, pretty derpy of me.

I have spent a couple hours the past week on PS (in the times the servers haven't been down >_>), but some details escape me. Out of curiosity, when we want to go to challenge someone, how do we go about it?
I might want to start the Gyms tomorrow, and get some practise in tonight then.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

For anyone who wants to challenge, I am available now.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

For people who are sure they are not going to win, don't just leave the battle, it takes 5 minutes before they can claim victory if you do. Instead type /forfeit or just try to finish.

The biggest thing is don't get discouraged. Just because you don't win doesn't mean you are a bad player or your team sucks, all the teams I've seen can work given the right choices. Make those choices.




Daxter said:


> I have been very busy the past few days, but now is actually a good time, as I have more freedom in the following days. I do want to give this a go, since I love my pokemanz.
> 
> It occurs to me that I must have given the wrong username when I registered, as we were supposed to give the name of our account on PS, right? If so, I am Plastik on there, not Daxter, pretty derpy of me.
> 
> ...



Make sure you are in the Monotype lounge first off. Then you can just go through the list to see if any usernames match the leaders here. Just send them a message asking them for a battle, just to confirm they aren't AFK or something.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been on just about every day this week .


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Bio how do rematches work? If I offer someone a rematch after they lost all three retries, can they freely challenge other gyms before setting up the final rematch?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

You can just extend the rematch, these rematches however even if the Gym Leader wins do not count towards the Gym Leader/Elite Four prize though.

You can give as many retries as you want, but if when you think they just can't beat you and will likely not be able to beat many of the other Leaders/EliteFour/Champions you can just tell them they are eliminated or that their next match is their "Final" one.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

I kind of want to challenge with a normal team of pokemon.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

I know that, lets say I beat X 3 times, I offer him a rematch, can he challenge other leaders before our rematch? They would be hesitant to use their third rematch if they can't challenge more gyms.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

Golbez make a team of my type. And stand in for me while I challenge.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I know that, lets say I beat X 3 times, I offer him a rematch, can he challenge other leaders before our rematch?



It's up to Bioness, but I would think no. That challenger is essentially "eliminated" unless they beat you, and then they're free to challenge whomever they want.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh I see.

Hmm, that I do not know. Do you think they shouldn't be allowed to challenge other leaders? Really they should only challenge you twice then go after the other Gym Leaders before they start getting extensions.

So I would say no, they may not challenge other Gym Leaders.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Like I thought.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Alright, it just leads to the same delima, if the challenger has used up two rematches on 2 or more leaders, then they basically choose who will potentially eliminate them, leaving the other leader high and dry on a rematch.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Golbez make a team of my type. And stand in for me while I challenge.



Playing both E4 and Champion seems rather odd. 

Besides, I would've chosen one of the only missing types as my own if I was E4, keke.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll be home in about two hours and will be able to accept challenges. 

I know Hiruzen has already messaged me about this.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2013)

yare yare no daze 

Im half tempted to add a 3rd OU...
ah well


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

No changing stuff, Axl.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 13, 2013)

Change stuff, Axl. Win. 

Or don't. You did well with what you have already, hmhm.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Hopefully tgre comes on soon, then I can fight him and advance into the champion's circle.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2013)

Alright, I should be in the monotype lobby for about a half an hour to an hour.

EDIT: I'm off for now. I'll be back on later tonight.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Just to let Bioness know, I'm willing to step in for any gym leaders that might be too inactive to keep participating. Not competing for the leader prize, just acting as a substitute in case one is needed.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Just to let Bioness know, I'm willing to step in for any gym leaders that might be too inactive to keep participating. Not competing for the leader prize, just acting as a substitute in case one is needed.



Sure if you want you can make your own team and everything.

You're awesome by the way


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Sure if you want you can make your own team and everything.
> 
> You're awesome by the way



Is it alright if I have a Water-type team? 

It's no problem, just trying to help out and keep things going.  It also means I get to battle more, and that's always fun.

On an unrelated note, if I don't reply to your challenges on Showdown it's not because I'm ignoring you. I'm usually just busy with something else.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

I also don't mind substituting for gym leaders, I can even use their team.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2013)

Yo Bio can I make another team or swap someone out?

I might go Bug for silly reasons :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2013)

A bit too busy with college.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Change stuff, Axl. Win.
> 
> Or don't. You did well with what you have already, hmhm.



Yeah true. But only 2 OU is really hard win with :/

i think Ill rock a steel or bug gym.

Welcome to the wall.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Had some good matches today, I need more challengers if I want to leave Bioness in the dust.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 13, 2013)

Two badges down, 6 to go. 

Thanks Xiamnes and Bioness for nerve-wrecking battles, those were close.


----------



## tgre (Nov 13, 2013)

Still on Pokemon Showdown if anyone is able to challenge e4 levels yet


----------



## KevKev (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm down.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 14, 2013)

Every time I go on the Monotype room, there aren't any gym leaders on. That's why I haven't gotten many badges yet (that and I lost some matches)


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

good games tgre :33
i get lucky with crits :33


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha good game

your team has too many walls to mine- it'd hard to counter alot of your team- especially the bulkier 'mons.

Also sucks that I have alot of spAtkers and you have plenty of SpDf D:


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2013)

Defeated Xin and that's all so far.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 14, 2013)

Servers are working again for me.

I'll be on all day, unless I'm playing another game.


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2013)

I have done my duty. 

I've been eliminated. 

Good luck to the rest.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

You still have rematches with me 

Did you use all three rematches against the same guy?


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2013)

I        did.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn, I knew this was going to happen


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Tonight, I will do my best to catch tgre.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

good luck death kun
i played tgre twice :33

his team is...


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Haha good game
> 
> your team has too many walls to mine- it'd hard to counter alot of your team- especially the bulkier 'mons.
> 
> Also sucks that I have alot of spAtkers and you have plenty of SpDf D:



except with HER
she is a tough defensive cookie :33
i lol'd when you burned


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> I have done my duty.
> 
> I've been eliminated.
> 
> Good luck to the rest.



I really wish you wouldn't have given up so quickly Xin


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Gonna start working on my Water-type substitute gym team. 

In actuality, I think I only need to change one Pokemon.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Gonna start working on my Water-type substitute gym team.
> 
> In actuality, I think I only need to change one Pokemon.



water eh?
no one has a water monotype? have you played iron man yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

I've beaten all of the E4 except for tgre. 

There are no Water-type gym leaders, so I will be the Water-type gym leader. 

Bioness, I've finished my team. You can add me into the OP if you want, and I'll PM you my gym team momentarily.


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I really wish you wouldn't have given up so quickly Xin



I did not give up.

Well on second thought, yeah I did.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

Oy
Bio
i have an idea for a monotype gym
Only eeveelutions 


can i make it? 

it will be a funzies gym


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 14, 2013)

We're getting new gym leaders?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

some gymmies were rustled and some are not online lot


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 14, 2013)

Just got my second gym badge


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone wants the Water badge, I'm available in the Monotype lobby right now. Name is Marlu.


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

Can I be a gym leader 

I won't win the league lol


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm only acting as a substitute when other gym leaders are away or inactive.


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol fuck that. Well I want to challenge Plat. I won't beat you .

But I'll battle you anyway. Want to?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure, let's go.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2013)

eevee gym :33


----------



## Chaos (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel like a gatekeeper between the people who know what they're doing and the people who are less experienced with competitive battling. I steamroll some but get steamrolled by the other half of the roster


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

Chaos I'll take you after I lose to Death kun again


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 14, 2013)

Hero, we should help each other out! Compare strategies, train against each other, etc.


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be down for that


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be on for a little bit if anyone wants a shot at my badge.


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

Oooh Olivia I wanna fight ya


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

So can we add the Water badge (if that's even a thing lol) and the Psychic badge to my collection

*Collection:*
1. Normal
2. Fire
3. Water lolz
4. Psychic


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

Hero beat me.

I thought I had the advantage at first. >.>


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought you did too considering I had Machamp and Roserade


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

KevKev and Hero have beaten me and earned the Water Badge.

Hero used up all his rematches against me, but he won against me during an extra rematch, so he is no longer eliminated and therefore free to continue his journey through the league.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 14, 2013)

GG Chaos and Death-kun


dat Water Gym lmao 

4 to go


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Play hard, battle hard.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

KevKev beat me.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

I will be unavailable for the next 6-ish hours because loljob, but I'll be back around 8:30 PM EST and will be able to take challengers again. I'll also be on to fight tgre. 

Will also be trying to work on some college assignments, but I'll do my best to check Showdown regularly.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Play hard, battle hard.


You got that right. 


Olivia said:


> KevKev beat me.


Dat Alakazam for one-shotting my highest HP stat pokemon


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm on right now, send me a message on showdown.


----------



## Savage (Nov 14, 2013)

Xiammes do you want to battle?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeap, sent you a challenge on showdown.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 14, 2013)

It looks like no more gym leaders available to battle, I'll be on later tonight!


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2013)

*Update:*

Death-kun (Marlu) has joined the Gym Leaders!



He is here to help with Gym Leader activity. All elimination and rematch rules still apply.

You will now just need 7 out of 9 of the Gym Badges.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

I should be back on soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Why is Hero crossed off in the first post? He hasn't been eliminated.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why is Hero crossed off in the first post? He hasn't been eliminated.



He was eliminated by Chaos.


----------



## Saru (Nov 14, 2013)

I _just_ missed Olivia.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry, my browser restarted itself, I should be on momentarily.

EDIT: Saru beat me


----------



## Saru (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you, Olivia-sama.

Now if only I can catch Platinum when he's on. I believe we must live in different timezones. Or we just have really incompatible hours of PS activity.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> He was eliminated by Chaos.



Oh, I see. 

Things are getting brutal.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

My most pitiful match yet, Hiruzen beat me.


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm online now

if anyone wants a challenge!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

I should be home within the next half hour or so. Don't go anywhere, tgre! 

Olivia, would you like to practice with me later? I'd be happy to give you some tips and tricks to help you be more successful. There's still a plethora of challengers left to beat up.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure, I'll let you know when I'm available.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2013)

Hiruzen won against me


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 14, 2013)

MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2013)

how many more gym badges hiruzen?

edit: yeah I'm still idling in the monotype convoroom @Death-Kun


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

I have defeated tgre and entered the champion's circle.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 14, 2013)

I expected this.

Well then, how long must I wait till I get to kick you out again.

This is my spot.


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2013)

Death-Kun has won against me

nice solid counters to my team and still one pokemon with full health to spare (albeit it being Foretress).


----------



## tgre (Nov 14, 2013)

Now onto the champion's challenge

Bio: Can I challenge this league as a challenger as well or do I have to be e4 forever?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Golbez said:


> I expected this.
> 
> Well then, how long must I wait till I get to kick you out again.
> 
> This is my spot.



You will try.

And you will fail.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 14, 2013)

Now it bothers me that we're apparently waiting till everyone else is done.

I wanna go at it now, keke.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Patience is a virtue, we will soon have our time. Practice and hone your skills in the meantime. 

Also, letting all challengers know that I am available for the next 2-ish hours as a gym leader, so come at me if you want to try your luck at obtaining the Water Badge.


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Now onto the champion's challenge
> 
> Bio: Can I challenge this league as a challenger as well or do I have to be e4 forever?



I'll take your spot in the elite four


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why is Hero crossed off in the first post? He hasn't been eliminated.



I was overcome by anger and just didn't think through my strategies. I really just rushed when I battled him. .

Like I had the match one time and decided to use FIRE PUNCH instead of Outrage when I had 2 Dragon Dance set up . It's my fault.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 14, 2013)

3 more badges to go!

And if anyone is getting that elite four spot it is me! I deserve it'


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 14, 2013)

Hero, share with me all the knowledge you learned from our battles!


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

Knowledge?

Well I only had 4 badges and blew it terribly on a gym leader that wasn't difficult . The ground gym leader was a tough bitch though 

And I only offered to take Teej's spot because he wanted to challenge the elite four and the gyms. Otherwise I'm along for the ride watching you all go at it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Hero said:


> I was overcome by anger and just didn't think through my strategies. I really just rushed when I battled him. .
> 
> Like I had the match one time and decided to use FIRE PUNCH instead of Outrage when I had 2 Dragon Dance set up . It's my fault.



Anger was your downfall? smh. 

You still did your best. Though it seems as though Chaos isn't throwing rematches around like I do.  I guess that's good, I'm just overly nice. People need to be eliminated eventually, though.


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

He wants a big ava I guess lol . I'm not too hung up about it because I have one with an avatar I love and I can easily win skotw if I wanted to.

I was moving really slow with my challenges too and I'm busy. It's for the best. Plus with me out of the way, you can be champion


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

At first I really wanted the prizes, but I've had so much fun with the tourney so far that I'm perfectly fine with it if I don't win. 

Hey man, we can go anytime you want if you want a good beating battle.


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok. I'll wax that ass


----------



## Golbez (Nov 14, 2013)

Someone face my alternate zap team and get nothing. Got time to waste, hmhm.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Well not right now, I actually gotta go to sleep. 

Will be available again during most of tomorrow. Gotta love computer classes.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 14, 2013)

I will not accept anything less than champion


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 15, 2013)

i guess I cant be eevee or bug/steel gym D;


----------



## Chaos (Nov 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Anger was your downfall? smh.
> 
> You still did your best. Though it seems as though Chaos isn't throwing rematches around like I do.  I guess that's good, I'm just overly nice. People need to be eliminated eventually, though.



It's a dirty job but someone's gotta do it.

I could care less about the prizes, but I suspect every gym leader is too nice here which results in no one getting eliminated ever.

I'm not even by far the hardest, if someone doesn't manage to beat me in three tries, they're not championship material anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i guess I cant be eevee or bug/steel gym D;



You're already an E4. I'm only filling in as a gym leader to help move things along quicker, considering that I'm not aiming for the "best leader" prize. 



Chaos said:


> It's a dirty job but someone's gotta do it.
> 
> I could care less about the prizes, but I suspect every gym leader is too nice here which results in no one getting eliminated ever.
> 
> I'm not even by far the hardest, if someone doesn't manage to beat me in three tries, they're not championship material anyway.



Oh, I'm not blaming you.  If someone kept losing against me no matter how many times we fought, and I wasn't confident that they would ever be able to beat me, I would eventually say that they're eliminated, too.

I just like battling, so I'll usually give someone a bunch of extra rematches before I make that decision.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm online if anyone wants to challenge, I'll be on showdown.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2013)

Hero said:


> I was overcome by anger and just didn't think through my strategies. I really just rushed when I battled him. .
> 
> Like I had the match one time and decided to use FIRE PUNCH instead of Outrage when I had 2 Dragon Dance set up . It's my fault.



You shouldn't have battled him 3 times in a row.


tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Now onto the champion's challenge
> 
> Bio: Can I challenge this league as a challenger as well or do I have to be e4 forever?



You can, but you can't be a champion and it would just be for fun mostly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2013)

will be on later, in about an hour.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

If anyone wants to try and get the Water Badge, I'll be available for the next 7-ish hours. Monotype lobby, name is Marlu.


----------



## Hero (Nov 15, 2013)

Why are you repeating something I clearly said Bioness? I already know how I got eliminated and that I was just rash about it.

And I knew I wasn't going to be champion. I've been saying that shit the entire time.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Rain's Angel has beaten me in battle and won the Water Badge.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2013)

three badges 

4 more to go


----------



## Savage (Nov 15, 2013)

Any leader on showdown want to battle?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Savage said:


> Any leader on showdown want to battle?



I'm available, if you want to try.


----------



## Savage (Nov 15, 2013)

Give me til 4 pm est. I have to leave for class


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright, I'll still be around.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

EDIT: I'm no longer available, I'll be back later this evening. :3


----------



## Savage (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright. I'll check periodically


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 15, 2013)

I can be challenged this weekend.

VM me when you want and if I'm available I'll be on Showdown before you can say 'Flying Gym'.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm available again for a while, if anyone wants to try to get the Water Badge.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 15, 2013)

Bioness has given me the go ahead for...
various projects. 

Expect the worst.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2013)

I've done what now.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 15, 2013)

You sealed everyone's fate :33


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Bioness has given me the go ahead for...
> various projects.
> 
> Expect the worst.


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 16, 2013)

Can i still take part in this?
My team:
Uxie, Abomasnow, Tyranitar, Volcarona, Gyarados, Infernape.
Subs:
Dragonite, Jolteon.

My name in showdown is targaryan.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 16, 2013)

ANNIHILATION. RENDING SABER.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 16, 2013)

There's just so much that can be done with Espurr


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2013)

It's been pretty quiet today. 

I'll be available again tonight (about 6 hours from now), for those of you who want to challenge me for the Water Badge.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> Can i still take part in this?
> My team:
> Uxie, Abomasnow, Tyranitar, Volcarona, Gyarados, Infernape.
> Subs:
> ...



Sorry it is too late to register.


Axl Low said:


> ANNIHILATION. RENDING SABER.



Why would you post this 

Now I have to spend the next hour making it into a transparent sig


----------



## Golbez (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm sure it'll smile and look cute(r) if you just HUG and LOVE it.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

Golbez said:


> I'm sure it'll smile and look cute(r) if you just HUG and LOVE it.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll be on in a few hours for my last badges


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

sorry for my inactivity, I am able to play today so I'll be challenging any gym leaders in a bit


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in the monotype lobby now, so anyone who wants to challenge may do so.


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

hey Bioness are you still busy?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

You said 10 minutes then went offline


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm scurred to challenge anyone 'cos for some reason I still don't really get PS that much. HP rarely lasts more than a turn or two on either end for all of my matches. =_____= I feel like I'll definitely lose now.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

Never know unless you try.


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'm scurred to challenge anyone 'cos for some reason I still don't really get PS that much. HP rarely lasts more than a turn or two on either end for all of my matches. =_____= I feel like I'll definitely lose now.



It's pretty much always like that unless you're battling a staller


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah it's a very different experience from playing the game is all, basically strategising using non-attack/status moves is a dream most matches. A little disappoint from me.


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

Indeed, it's a little harder to do so, but if you manage to set up and power up someone then you can pretty much sweep with just that pokemon

I've also lost matches because my physical sweeper got burned when I didn't expect it. It's still there, but it's not for every pokemon


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2013)

It won't hurt to challenge, competitive(smogon) pokemon is pretty different from the main game and VGC.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, I've learned that the hard way. Ha, okay I'll just try my luck in a bit, no harm can come from it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2013)

I am now available in the Monotype lobby for the next few hours, if anyone wants to fight me for the Water Badge. Name is Marlu.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2013)

MysticSerenade has beaten me and earned the Water Badge. 

Not my best performance... lol.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 16, 2013)

Good.
It's time to face Axl's Revamped E4 Team.

Bioness.
I.
I did the.
I did the thing.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 16, 2013)

Mystic Serenade got the Flying badge as well.

I really need to adjust my team.

Can I?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

Space said:


> Mystic Serenade got the Flying badge as well.
> 
> I really need to adjust my team.
> 
> Can I?



A bit late now don't you think 

But sure, just send me your new team in a PM. It would be best to copy the Export/Import data from Smogon and just paste it in the message.


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

my first loss 

water gym is bad against my mostly fire team


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 16, 2013)

sworder said:


> my first loss
> 
> water gym is bad against my mostly fire team



needs moar THUNDAH PAWNCH


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

sworder said:


> my first loss
> 
> water gym is bad against my mostly fire team


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Nov 16, 2013)

Two badges get, any more gym leaders available tonight?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2013)

Saru has won the Water Badge.


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> needs moar THUNDAH PAWNCH



I have a grass type, but he missed twice in a row 

I am gonna avoid Jason and see if I can get the other badges instead


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2013)

sworder said:


> I am gonna avoid Jason and see if I can get the other badges instead



Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Saru (Nov 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Saru has won the Water Badge.









Glad that's over. That was the hardest match by far.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

I need to stop using status moves omgh. This is so hard, I got stomped so easily. T___T Brooooooh....


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 16, 2013)

Bioness
The thing.
You will.
Not like.
:33


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I need to stop using status moves omgh. This is so hard, I got stomped so easily. T___T Brooooooh....



My team employs 4 different statuses, it can work if you make it work.


----------



## Saru (Nov 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I need to stop using status moves omgh. This is so hard, I got stomped so easily. T___T Brooooooh....



whenever you implement status into your team's battle strategy, it is prudent to avoid conflicting status moves. for example T-wave and Will-o-Wisp, which conflict with each other due to their different status afflictions.

you might consider using twave if one of your team members would benefit greatly from the speed advantage (e.g. base 80-100 Speed Pok?mon), or if you plan on running it alongside flinching moves for the nefarious paraflinch combo (Togekiss, Jirachi, Gyarados, Sharpedo, Kabutops). 

I wouldn't recommend Toxic Spikes or Toxic in general if you're not running a stall-oriented team (or Gliscor). 

double switching can really give you some leverage with status moves too (and in general). forcing the opponent to keep switching really lets the passive damage rack up.

it's a little late to change teams now I guess; just trying to offer something constructive.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

I appreciate the help, thanks. I mean more like taking time to also use things like belly drum or aqua ring as well, tend to kill me because sooooooooo many moves in this simulated game will take you out in one or two hits. However my recent match with Bioness went slower than what I'm used to, so I had a moment to digest things and think about what I was doing a little more, which was good.

But yeah I kind of wish I gave my Magnezone thunder wave or something now, for sure.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

Saru said:


> whenever you implement status into your team's battle strategy, it is prudent to avoid conflicting status moves. for example T-wave and Will-o-Wisp, which conflict with each other due to their different status afflictions.
> 
> you might consider using twave if one of your team members would benefit greatly from the speed advantage (e.g. base 80-100 Speed Pok?mon), or if you plan on running it alongside flinching moves for the nefarious paraflinch combo (Togekiss, Jirachi, Gyarados, Sharpedo, Kabutops).
> 
> ...



< --- Has Toxic, Thunder Wave, and Will-o-Wisp 

But my team is also very stally too so


----------



## Saru (Nov 16, 2013)

yeah, multiple statuses can definitely work 

twave is arguably the most widely useful and usable imo since it has such generous distribution and can cripple both (physical and special) attackers and walls

GL with the matches, Daxter


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks, some luck worked 'cause I finally won one.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2013)

I have some free time, but I am still at work so I can become afk for periods of time.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Thanks, some luck worked 'cause I finally won one.



Your unorthodox and inexperience-esque style of play will serve you well.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in the Monotype lobby now. I will be available for most of the day, all challengers trying to get the Water Badge are welcome.


----------



## sworder (Nov 17, 2013)

I may have to risk elimination against Jason if no other gym leaders show up


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

I shall slay ye.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll be on for a bit before I go to the movies.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been here on and off, but no one was on anyway. 

Going out to dinner, and then I'll be on for a few hours until I go to bed.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2013)

Defeated Sworder.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2013)

Defeated Sworder again.

Mystic won the Ghost Badge.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been doing some heavy grading today, hopefully I get the chance to get online today. >.>


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2013)

Defeated Savage. And now I take my leave for the moment.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm back on.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Defeated Sworder again.
> 
> Mystic won the Ghost Badge.



Platinum you are suppose to message me with the pictures/replays, not post it here


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Nov 17, 2013)

Server was overloaded and wouldn't let me save a replay, have a screenshot of my victory though.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 17, 2013)

You're fine, that was more directed at Platinum.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

We need more challengers here.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2013)

Want me to be a challenger?


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone on right now? I'm in the lobby


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 17, 2013)

So I just got eliminated by Death-Kun and anyone who knows me knows that I will not stay quiet when I detect bullshit.

First off, Death Kun shouldn't have been a gym leader, he beat the entire fucking elite four! So not fair.

Next, I faced him twice then told him I wanted one more match then I wouldn't challenge him again then after the match I find out I'm eliminated and can only replay him, what the fuck?!?!?

And to the gym leaders I have been trying to challenge who are never fucking on, DONT FUCKING BE A GYM LEADER IF YOU ARE NEVER FUCKING ON!! Holy shit, I've been on more and I was kicked out of being a gym leader because of activity. 

Okay I'm done, let me know if you need me to be a gym leader, elite four, another challenger, or when this starts up again.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 17, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi the rules of rematches were made clear, Death-kun did nothing wrong. Death-kun being a Challenger who beat the Elite Four is irrelevant, he was held by the same rules as the other Gym Leaders. You were also never able to beat me either, so this outcome was inevitable.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 17, 2013)

You also said yourself it was only because my team was a bad match up for yours


----------



## Savage (Nov 17, 2013)

Death-kun hasn't posted it yet, but I've been eliminated by him.


----------



## Saru (Nov 18, 2013)

Death-kun is killin' em. D':


----------



## KevKev (Nov 18, 2013)

I'mma avoid the ghost and flying team


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Platinum you are suppose to message me with the pictures/replays, not post it here



I had like 4-5 matches and I had to leave for the movies, don't have that much time .

Besides posting in here helps me keep track of things, so I know who i've faced.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Saru said:


> Death-kun is killin' em. D':



My bad.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2013)

welp looks like we wont need the elite four with xaimmes death and bioness around

come on iron man, tgre and nexus
we're going drinking


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm gonna be on and off for most of the day. So if any challengers wanna battle moi just let me know and I'll try to get on as soon as I can, assuming that I'm not already on.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Tomorrow marks two weeks since the tournament began. Perhaps we should organize some sort of current results thing?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm on now if anyone wants to fight.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm on as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Bio, can I open up another gym? Alot of the people waiting for other gym leaders are people I have challenged, if another gym is opened up we would be at a even number.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Wouldn't two gyms run by the same person be redundant, though? 

I agree, though, that we should have at least one more gym leader, someone who's regularly active.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

It might be a bit redundant, but we need people who have been consistently active.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll be an ice type gym leader!!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'll be an ice type gym leader!!!!



good luck D:
Ice is very hard to play man D:

Cloyster Lapras froslass abomasnow should be your best bets :/


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2013)

Savage said:


> Death-kun hasn't posted it yet, but I've been eliminated by him.



I have already updated you in the OP.


Xiammes said:


> Hey Bio, can I open up another gym? Alot of the people waiting for other gym leaders are people I have challenged, if another gym is opened up we would be at a even number.



omg laser pew pew! actually resigned, so we are back at 8 Gyms. Though I think this would be a fine idea, I was thinking of doing a second type as well. Anything to make this run smoother. I'll also see if Naruto can give you something extra sweet after this, Death-kun as well.

Just send me your type and team, standard rules apply.


Death-kun said:


> Wouldn't two gyms run by the same person be redundant, though?
> 
> I agree, though, that we should have at least one more gym leader, someone who's regularly active.



Isn't using nearly an identical team for both your Gym and Champion redundant 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'll be an ice type gym leader!!!!



After your outburst and from your past temperaments when losing, I do not think it would be appropriate for you to be a Gym Leader.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'll also see if Naruto can give you something extra sweet after this, Death-kun as well.



It's not really necessary, though I won't reject it lol. I just didn't want to demand anything for being a gym leader, considering that getting prizes for being both a leader and a champion sounds really unfair. 



Bioness said:


> Isn't using nearly an identical team for both your Gym and Champion redundant



Redundant? Yes. Coincidence? Yes. Practical? Yes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 18, 2013)

basically i've fought the three most active gym leaders (the fourth i keep missing is Plat) and i can't fight the others because they're stuck in a timezone opposite mine when i have to work.


----------



## Santí (Nov 18, 2013)

My journey starts now.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

Is that a challenge?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll be on in about two hours and will be able to accept chalengers then.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2013)

*Update:* New Gyms Added!



Xiammes will now also be the Electric Gym Leader!


Bioness will now also be the Grass Gym Leader!​
Standard Rules apply. This brings our Gym total up to 10, however you still only need 7 Badges to face the Elite Four!


----------



## Santí (Nov 18, 2013)

Made the appropriate updates and changes to my team.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 18, 2013)

Xiammes probably has Gliscor as his non-type pokemon


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats actually a good idea, but I needed something else more, also I didn't make this team as competitive as it should be.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

10 gyms should be enough, but if you need another gym just tell me. I don't mind running a second one since I have a really wide availability window.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay, who is going to gary oak this league?


----------



## Santí (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm supposed to be saving screenshots or summin, right?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Made the appropriate updates and changes to my team.



Send me your team in a PM. And after this no changing moves, items, stats or anything unless you talk with me first.



Sant? said:


> I'm supposed to be saving screenshots or summin, right?



I recommend that you do and send them to me. Replays are preferable when they are actually working.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 18, 2013)

I am fine to be a gym leader.

It's stupid to have two people running two gyms. Let me be the gym leader!


----------



## Golbez (Nov 18, 2013)

Funny, and here I was thinking I'd take Electric if only to get things moving.

Well, that's fine. I'll just keep waiting till this is over.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2013)

I made dis.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 18, 2013)

I think it is incredibly unfair that some people get TWO gyms and you won't even let me have one. You took it away from me once already.

I'm active and I'm decent, let me have a gym.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I made dis.



This is pretty cool. 

I've been meaning to make some sort of link to the league in my sig. Time for me to get creative.

EDIT: Wow, look at me, I'm so creative.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2013)

Didn't I do that same thing for my signature when we had registrations, Death-kun?

Two Pokeballs + Blue text


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Did you? 

I just did blue text because I'm the Water gym.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, though I think it is a basic thing to do, putting two Pokeballs on the ends, when making a Pokemon related link.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Actually, I just got an even better idea to add onto it.

brb, doing cool stuff.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> basically i've fought the three most active gym leaders (the fourth i keep missing is Plat) and i can't fight the others because they're stuck in a timezone opposite mine when i have to work.



VM me and we can arrange a battle date.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm on the monotype lobby now for any challengers.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm on right now if anyone wants to challenge.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll be on for the next 8 hours or so.

I'll be in the lobby but if I don't respond immediately check back in 10-15 minutes.

When messaging state if you want to battle the Normal Gym or the Grass Gym.


----------



## sworder (Nov 19, 2013)

Platinum eliminated me. I think he offered me another rematch, but I doubt I am getting very far anyway


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

smh you never fought me again.


----------



## sworder (Nov 19, 2013)

well I can challenge you when I am in the mood for pokemon without it having to count as a gym battle


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

sworder said:


> Platinum eliminated me. I think he offered me another rematch, but I doubt I am getting very far anyway



Okay, sorry to hear that. Though I think you could have done well.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2013)

IVE EARNED THE WATER BADGE D


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2013)

xiammes 
let's rock
let's party like it's 1999


----------



## Golbez (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't suppose I need to post any kind of results, referring to that PM, hmhm.

How many active challengers do we actually have left? I bet the E4 are bored out of their minds.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2013)

Golbez said:


> I don't suppose I need to post any kind of results, referring to that PM, hmhm.
> 
> How many active challengers do we actually have left? I bet the E4 are bored out of their minds.



that's why im going to various gyms to keep rust from gathering on my team


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright I am 18 - 6 on my ground gym, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

Gym Leader Leader Board

Bioness - 23
Xiammes - 18
Chaos - 11
Platinum - 6ish


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2013)

like 7 of those wins for bioness are from me 

I CANT DEFEAT AIRMAN


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

How the hell did you shoot so far ahead of me


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2013)

ALSO WHERE IS THAT ESPURR HONEDGE SIG
I WANT ITTTTTTTTTT

srsly i change my sig once every year
ive had thsis et since january


----------



## Daxter (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a day off tomorrow so I hope to challenge another gym or two then.

Must come up with a strategy for the damned water gym.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Counting the screenshots I currently have, as well as remembering some battles that I forgot to take screenshots of, I've won about... 15 or 16 battles as a gym leader. Let's just say 15. I definitely have at least 11, because that's how many screenshots I have of winning as a gym leader.

Quite a few people I've fought were unable to get the Water Badge without me giving them extra rematches. I think I also sent two replays of gym wins to Bioness while replays were working.

I could probably remember more wins I forgot to take screenshots of, but I'm not going to split hairs over it.



Daxter said:


> I have a day off tomorrow so I hope to challenge another gym or two then.
> 
> Must come up with a strategy for the damned water gym.



I have all day off tomorrow, too. 

You're gonna do what, now?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> like 7 of those wins for bioness are from me
> 
> I CANT DEFEAT AIRMAN



I've beaten you more than 7 times, I think you've beaten me maybe once. I am undefeated against every team of Hiruzen's.



Axl Low said:


> ALSO WHERE IS THAT ESPURR HONEDGE SIG
> I WANT ITTTTTTTTTT
> 
> srsly i change my sig once every year
> ive had thsis et since january



It is actually open in Photoshop now.



Death-kun said:


> Counting the screenshots I currently have, as well as remembering some battles that I forgot to take screenshots of, I've won about... 15 or 16 battles as a gym leader. Let's just say 15. I definitely have at least 11, because that's how many screenshots I have of winning as a gym leader.
> 
> Quite a few people I've fought were unable to get the Water Badge without me giving them extra rematches. I think I also sent two replays of gym wins to Bioness while replays were working.
> 
> ...



By "count" I mean towards a Leader prize

- Only the first 5 battles with a person count (Otherwise I would have about 30)
- Extensions do not count 
- If you have multiple Gyms only your primary counts
- Gym Leaders/Elite Four who are also Challengers do not count, and vise versa
- Other stuff

So really I only need replays and stuff if you are gunning for the prize


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Ohhhh, I see. I'm not aiming for the leader prize, I just thought you wanted to get a general count.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

I really need to step up my game, several people who need rematches with me have already been eliminated, might be impossible for me to catch up.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Ohhhh, I see. I'm not aiming for the leader prize, I just thought you wanted to get a general count.



I was originally collecting data for everything, but it became too cluttered so I deleted most of it.

I still recommend keeping a personal record of all your battles.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

What date are we trying to wrap this up by, anyway? End of November? And then the Champion Battle Royale starts after the main tournament ends?



Bioness said:


> I was originally collecting data for everything, but it became too cluttered so I deleted most of it.
> 
> I still recommend keeping a personal record of all your battles.



Aye, sir.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have all day off tomorrow, too.
> 
> You're gonna do what, now?



Maybe beat you raw I dunno.  Something like that, it's in the works.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

But seriously, I hope we get some more champions. If no one else beats the E4, that means that just Golbez and I will be beating each other bloody. 



Daxter said:


> Maybe beat you raw I dunno.  Something like that, it's in the works.



I certainly welcome the challenge.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> But seriously, I hope we get some more champions. If no one else beats the E4, that means that just Golbez and I will be beating each other bloody.
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly welcome the challenge.



Well, atleast we'll both secure a top spot that way.


----------



## Saru (Nov 19, 2013)

how many badges do we need to challenge the E4?

I thought it was eight but apparently that's wrong?


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 19, 2013)

I cannot beat Bioness no matter what


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

Saru said:


> how many badges do we need to challenge the E4?
> 
> I thought it was eight but apparently that's wrong?



You need 7, you can get 8 if you want.

Also Xiammes and Bioness have another Gym, so even if you've beaten their main one you can try your team at the other Gym.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I cannot beat Bioness no matter what


----------



## Saru (Nov 19, 2013)

well what have I been doing all this time?

I've been ready to fight the E4 since Sunday or something


----------



## KevKev (Nov 19, 2013)

Elite Four I'm coming for you


----------



## Scizor (Nov 19, 2013)

Just so it's out there (before I forget): I got the lightning badge from Xiammes.


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2013)

Round two, mother fuckers.


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2013)

MY VENGEANCE IS COMPLETE.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, yeah Sant? defeated me.

Me getting wrecked so easily by contestants makes me really think my team needs an update...

...Or a better gym leader should replace me.

I'm basically a free pass 99% of the time.


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

Goobtachi has joined the League.



> 22. Goobtachi (targaryan) - Gyarados, Abomasnow, Uxie, Tyranitar, Flygon, Infernape, Togekiss, Volcarona, Gliscor


----------



## Bioness (Nov 19, 2013)

Space said:


> Yeah, yeah Sant? defeated me.
> 
> Me getting wrecked so easily by contestants makes me really think my team needs an update...
> 
> ...



I think you still provide a bit of a check  for certain people. And I've said it to you before, if you really want to change your team message me about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Santi, let's fight when I get home from work. Don't you want the Water Badge?


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been avoiding this... But you've forced my hand. I accept


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

I have had some fun games today.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I've been avoiding this... But you've forced my hand. I accept



Splendid, I'll let you know when I'm on.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

To all challengers, I am available for the next few hours.


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2013)

Let us begin.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 19, 2013)

To anyone that is ready to challenge a member of the E4, simply send me a VM and I will log into PS shortly.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Santi has beaten me and earned the Water Badge.


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2013)

Poison Gym, Fire Gym, Psychic Gym, Ghost Gym....


Where art though?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Got myself a good sig.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Fire Gym
> 
> 
> Where art though?



I'm right here.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 19, 2013)

The Ice Gym is ready whenever Bioness let's me...


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 19, 2013)

Santi has narrowly defeated me.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2013)

Championship, here I come.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Furosuto has earned the Water Badge. 

I'm really fucking bad at using Starmie. I like using Pokemon that can take a hit or two. Starmie has died almost immediately during my last two matches.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 20, 2013)

Geez, that was a close one. Dem critical hits.

I swear though, I woulda just ended this who tourney if my stone edge missed there. These battles are way more intense when you have things on the line.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

I am a failure as a gym leader. 

/seppuku


----------



## KevKev (Nov 20, 2013)

Dammit i just missed the fire gym again?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Kev, how many badges do you have?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Got myself a good sig.


You're welcome.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Kev, how many badges do you have?



6 badges. Could of had 7 but Xiamnes Electric team...imma stay away.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Championship, here I come.



ZEHAHAHAHA!
I am Axl the First and Easiest of the Elite Four!
Shall we do battle?!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

The god of today is
MAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

We need a Steel Gym O:

On it


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 20, 2013)

Nobody missed me, I've been here all along! Just vm/pm me. 

Edit: Though I am heading to bed now.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

So, who's ready to fight the E4? 

I will be available on and off today. To all challengers, just shoot me a message and I'll let you know when I'll be available, if I'm not already on.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm on right now if anyone want to challenge.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Been trying to practice a bit, I've finally realized that Starmie works best in cleaning up late-game, after most of the opponent's team is whittled down. Best as a revenge killer too, since trying to switch Starmie in to any kind of attack is extremely unreliable.

I ran my tourney team through the gauntlet to get it as good as it is now, but I kinda just cobbled my gym team together out of the blue.  Granted, only two Pokemon are different, but two Pokemon is two Pokemon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 20, 2013)

^ will be on in a bit for a try, just got home.

missed xiammes, will try again another day instead


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

I am available now.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 20, 2013)

Fire Gym is open for business. :33


----------



## Saru (Nov 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, who's ready to fight the E4?
> 
> I will be available on and off today. To all challengers, just shoot me a message and I'll let you know when I'll be available, if I'm not already on.



I am. 

I think Bioness has to verify my badges first.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> ZEHAHAHAHA!
> I am Axl the First and Easiest of the Elite Four!
> Shall we do battle?!



My body, my soul, and all of my friendship is ready.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> We need a Steel Gym O:



Steel is easily my favorite typing overall, so it may be something I'd consider.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Santi, if you wanna challenge E4 members I suggest VMing them to see when they're available. Not everyone pops in here to say they're online.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 20, 2013)

Sant? and Saru are Elite Four ready. With KevKev a badge away.

I can let them know.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

just got home.

Let's Rock!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

also kevkev if you wanna fight my steel gym lemme know x3


----------



## Golbez (Nov 20, 2013)

Axl, you better not auto-lose on purpose, hmhm.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2013)

Suddenly, I start getting flattened and stomped easily.

Not my day today smh.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

One more :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2013)

santi if you want do another battle tomorrow that's fine O:


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Suddenly, I start getting flattened and stomped easily.
> 
> Not my day today smh.



That's the E4 for ya.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 20, 2013)

Meh. **


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

As a member of the E4, I have beaten Santi twice. I'm finally in the wins coloumn


----------



## Golbez (Nov 20, 2013)

In the meantime, the two champions discovered the joys of Random Format battles.

Much fun was had.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 20, 2013)

Random Battles are a great way to learn various mechanics and strategies. Even though it says "random", all the Pokemon do have a certain role and sometimes there will be multiple sets for a single Pokemon.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2013)

ALRIGHT YOU MOTHERFUCKERS

DO YOU EVEN LIFT?!



WELCOME TO THE STEEL GYM
PUMP IRON
GET FIT
OR GET HIT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

still busy as hell, you'd be surprised what comes up


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2013)

I shall be on for a while .


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm on for the next couple hours if anyone wants to battle. Challengers and other leaders/E4 welcome. Random battles are very fun, if anyone wants to do some of those.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm on for a bit, battles/random battles welcome against anyone.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2013)

i deleted my steel gym
wasnt needed


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

So, how are things looking here? Any other challengers close to challenging the E4? Any challengers that haven't gotten a single badge yet?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

Any challengers that need to face me i'd advise you shoot a VM my way. I'll make time for it at your convenience but i'll probably be on a bit less over the next few days due to my xbox one.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll be in the Monotype lobby during most of the day, available for gym battles and random battles.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm on now if anyone cares.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

I think the challengers have stopped coming, mate. 

We haven't had a new challenger in days.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah I say its safe to wrap this up at the end of november.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah I'll end this in a week or so.

For the people who haven't been checking in, it is their loss.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

Well it's been fun.

We should do it again some time. When the Gen 6 metagame settles down.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe a gen 6 new years tourney?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 22, 2013)

I was thinking Little Cup, I would not be comfortable with a Sixth generation one for a few months. I also don't thin think the tournaments should be too common, maybe a  3-4 times a year thing.

But in the end I suppose it is up to whatever Naruto decides is fitting.


----------



## sworder (Nov 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe a gen 6 new years tourney?



I second this, I already have a sick 6th gen team 

there's a lot of cool new pokemons


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

The gen 6 metagame is still too tumultuous to do a tourney with. Perhaps this time next year, once testing has settled down.

A Little Cup tourney would be awesome, though. A lot more relaxed and fun(ny).

Should we wait for Saru to attempt the E4 before Golbez and I beat the crap out of each other? 

I think we should determine whether to wait for others too, depending on how close they are and their activity level.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2013)

Even Scizor falls before the might of Mamoswine.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Who did you just battle?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2013)

What's a Little Cup tourney?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Even Scizor falls before the might of Mamoswine.



Lol, yeah. 



Death-kun said:


> Who did you just battle?



Me


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you wanna battle me for the Water Badge, Scizor? 



blunt said:


> What's a Little Cup tourney?



All Pokemon involved are first-stage Pokemon.

Such as Munchlax, Snover, Mudkip, Meowth, Staryu, Eevee, etc.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> All Pokemon involved are first-stage Pokemon.
> 
> Such as Munchlax, Snover, Mudkip, Meowth, Staryu, Eevee, etc.




that sounds cool


----------



## Bioness (Nov 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> that sounds cool



They are also level 5. Smogon  has the rules, tips, and such on their website.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Who did you just battle?



Scizor, for his first rematch on the ground gym.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2013)

Aw man. Half the team I wanted to use in Little Cup is banned.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Goobtachi beat me on our third battle and has won the Water Badge.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

I am currently available if anyone would like to battle. In the Monotype lobby, name is Marlu. Can either battle me for the Water Badge or just for practice.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll currently be available for the next 2 hours.

Tomorrow I should be available for 6 hours after 4pm EST.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Soon, Golbez... we will have our battle soon.


----------



## sworder (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Soon, Golbez... we will have our battle soon.



You guys gotta link the battle here so everyone can watch


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2013)

im on badge 4.

will be on all of today


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Soon, Golbez... we will have our battle soon.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsSAV6mIPCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

sworder said:


> You guys gotta link the battle here so everyone can watch



We certainly will. 



Golbez said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsSAV6mIPCs[/YOUTUBE]



oh u


----------



## Breadman (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got my 5th badge.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Go go go, guys.  Get those badges and hurry to the E4.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2013)

alright bio talked me into remaking steel


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2013)

STEEL GYM IS UP

and unlike other gym leaders i will actively hunt you down for matches


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2013)

rainangel online
target acquired


----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2013)

My entire town has been blacked out for almost forty hours now due to very strong winds. I thought I was lucky as my home got power for about an hour earlier today, but then I lost it again. With that said I'm not sure when I'll be available, as my phone has about 12% left. I hope you all understand.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2013)

dont worry Olikitty
Axl is hear to bring the noise with heavy metal :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2013)

rainangel no wanna play D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2013)

SORRY i was doing my report.

i'm free now to battle tho


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm at work at the moment, but I got some down time, I can accept some matches but be prepared if I have to go afk for a few minutes.

Also to anyone afraid to rematch me in fear of getting kicked out, put up a good fight and I will extend rematches if we go that far.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2013)

I am available now, I'll be around for most of the day.  Practice battles and gym battles are all welcome.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2013)

Rain Angel has won the Ghost Badge.

I also defeated goobtachi twice.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2013)

Come at me.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2013)

Patchy, you still on? Let's do some random battles.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpGIVbPYrI[/YOUTUBE]

Bring it on.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait, who are you on Showdown? Are you still Gym Leader Mint, or do you have a new name?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm Gym Leader Mint.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2013)

If you want the elite4 Heart Badge come at me :33

If you wanna pump irona t the steel gym lemme know :33


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2013)

Patchy why u leave me T___T


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2013)

sorry goob i was idle
are you e4ing or gymming? O:


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2013)

Fire Gym has been quiet today.


----------



## Saru (Nov 24, 2013)

I guess I'll have to arrange for battles with each of the Elite Four Members individually. Axl is the only one I ever see on regularly now (but I know BiNexus used to/gets frequently too).

I wish I had some rivals. 

You guys should give us a head-up when you're battling more often so that we can all watch and secretly plot your destruction. :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2013)

ugh i missed everyone.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it's time we start crossing off people who haven't progressed past a certain point. Something like if you have 5 or more badges, you're free to continue. Everyone who has less than 5 badges is eliminated, unless they outright protest against it and make a valiant effort to catch up.


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 24, 2013)

^^ I wanna catch up, but there are no gym leader available...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> ^^ I wanna catch up, but there are no gym leader available...



Well, you registered late... but you're also one of the few challengers still actively searching for leaders to battle, so you should be fine.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 24, 2013)

I 'll figure out something tomorrow, a bit busy today.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2013)

Im on right now
and unlike the other gum leaders i will challenge you but hunting you down


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2013)

Nobody on huh?
you're missing out on the easiest badge here :I


----------



## Saru (Nov 24, 2013)

Can I fight your Steel Gym for fun, Axl?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2013)

sure im bored


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2013)

Saru now has the Heavy Metal badge

NAPALM DEATH


----------



## Saru (Nov 24, 2013)

if you guys don't lift, don't even bother with Axl

his Team is just too bulky


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2013)

It took your garchomp 3-4 earthquakes each to bring some of my pokemon down


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2013)

How many E4 members has Saru beaten?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2013)

not too many e4's have been regularly from what i can see besides myself :/


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm on now if anyone cares.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 25, 2013)

no challengers :<


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2013)

I just got on the monotype room but you two aren't there!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2013)

I am available right now.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 25, 2013)

next time im gunna be a challenger D:


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 25, 2013)

Welp, I'll be on showdown monotype lobby.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 25, 2013)

What gym leaders are on now? I'll be sad to be eliminated but damnit, I just don't have the time I did a couple months ago. I feel so sad. D:

I will try to beat someone quickly now. / Snort gg dax.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2013)

Daxter, did you ever beat me and get the Water Badge? 

If not, I can fight you.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 25, 2013)

Water badge... ఠ_ఠ

Evil water badge. I will be eliminated for sure now. >___>


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2013)

Come at me, bro. 

99.9% sure I've only fought you once.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in the monotype lobby as well, but I don't see you Daxter (Plastik).


----------



## Daxter (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh fine. I'll fight you hard Death. Let all who know me know, remember how I was before this battle.

Oh and Bio, I have the normal badge (the only one I have T___T). Unless you've two gyms, in which, I vill be bok.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, I have a Grass Gym. Xiammes is also on and he is Electric and Ground.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2013)

Actually, gimme a few minutes. I gotta eat dinner first.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 25, 2013)

Bah, to get back to this after a week or more of not playing again. I'm sooooo done. 

I shall throw caution to the wind and kiss my luck. Let the stomping commence dear chaps, but try not to enjoy it too much.

I'll take a shot at Death and I'll look you or Xiammes up next if I'm able to squeeze in the time! I'm in the monotype lobby now. Edit; or Death shall eat himself into immobility if I'm lucky, and in the meantime I'll message you, Bio, if you're free.

Too bad I can't play on my mobile, 90 percent of my internet time this past week has been limited to mobile. >___>


----------



## Bioness (Nov 25, 2013)

I still don't see you Daxter, did you log in?


----------



## Daxter (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm there. Though for some reason I didn't realise it had me as guest for a while. >___>


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm back, let the games begin.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Daxter can you play later tonight? Around 12am EST? I have to go into work tonight and I need a few hours of sleep.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 25, 2013)

Damn, nah, I won't have access to a pc at that time, only mobile. D:

Edit; I think PS wants me to not beat Bioness with my awesum sun. It's like it's froze, what's happening. D:


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 25, 2013)

Well we can play tomorrow then, I really need to get a few hours sleep.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4458fC7mDsc[/YOUTUBE]

Fire Gym is open for business.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 25, 2013)

Goobtachi beat me.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2013)

KevKev has defeated me.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 26, 2013)

7 badges,
Elite Four, I'm coming for you.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> KevKev has defeated me.



I'd like to challenge you too.

I'll be on in like 10 hours (after dinner), will you be available then?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'd like to challenge you too.
> 
> I'll be on in like 10 hours (after dinner), will you be available then?



I will not.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2013)

i'm online now.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I will not.



Alright, too bad.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm on now for any challengers.

EDIT: Goobtachi beat me.

EDIT#2: I'm off for now.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll be available for most of the day today.  Currently in the Monotype lobby.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 27, 2013)

*Notice: 
*
Stunna, Tsunami, Unlosing Ranger, Firestormer, and Mio have been eliminated due to inactivity.


Axl Low has opened the Steel Gym.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2013)

Dont worry guys

Im an easy badge
:33


----------



## Golbez (Nov 28, 2013)

I kinda have this feeling that I might not be able to be present during the 4th and a while afterwards.

Is there a chance we can finish this earlier? Doesn't seem like much is happening anyway, or maybe that's just me.

Just me being a selfish champ.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 28, 2013)

We have I think 3 people in the Elite Four, and they still need to do some things.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 29, 2013)

Will any of the gym leaders be on in about 10 hours?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah, depending on if I'm awake at the time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2013)

go ahead and drop me, didn't ever really care.
[YOUTUBE]3PN6MGzmvJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't come in here with that, you've not responded to any of my PMs or VMs and we can't leave this open all the time.



Scizor said:


> Will any of the gym leaders be on in about 10 hours?



Yeah I'll be on for most of the day.

Come get your Badges!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm around most of the time, though I might not always be on Showdown. I know you haven't fought me yet, Scizor. Just post in here or VM me when you're around and I'll get on Showdown. Same goes for everyone else.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been a bit busy the past few days, but it looks like we weren't though.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry I sleeped in. If you're still ready Scizor I'm able to battle you now.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

Scizor isn't on.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 29, 2013)

I realized.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 29, 2013)

Alright! I have four badges now =D

Two from Bioness (Grass and Normal) one from Olivia (Psychic) and one from Xiammes (Electric, if I recall correctly)


----------



## delirium (Nov 29, 2013)

Is there a thread for setting up battles on Showdown? I don't really want to enter the league but would like to battle some people. All the other threads are for battling on the DS and I sold mine off recently.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 29, 2013)

I think there used to be one that was like the official battling thread or something and it had a Pokemon Showdown/Online option.

Maybe we could have one set up for just casual battles.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2013)

Im on for gym and e4 purposes.

Deadman Axl


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2013)

no challenges eh?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow so 3 champs?

Golbez, DK and Saru?
No one else then? :/


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

Saru became a champion?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2013)

think    so


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 30, 2013)

I haven't battled anyone other than Death-Kun, Golbez and Santi. I don't think Saru is a champion.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2013)

i'm online now if anyone cares


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

Seems like things have died down for this. Should we still wait until December 4th to end it, or should we do it sooner?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2013)

meh i tried my best to be active =/

will be on most of today


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

Who do you still need to fight?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Rain, I'll be on in a few minutes.

EDIT: Rain Angel beat me, but I have to wonder what went through my mind when I sent out Latias when you had Froslass out.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2013)

thanks olivia 

i'm left with just one leader to fight before I can face the E4 but i'm going out in a bit. will be on when i'm back


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

Go go go. 

Which leaders haven't you fought?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2013)

poison, flying, fire, steel and electric are the only ones left~


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2013)

Xiammes is on quite often, as are Patchy and Axl. Shouldn't be too hard to catch at least one of them.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2013)

Heaven or hell

Duel Final

LET'S ROCK


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2013)

Welp. Im going to bed and I have a double shift starting from 9am to 11:30pm tomorrow, Tuesday I work 3 to midnight and on Wednesday I have work then school. There are days I'm on here for 5 hours and no one wants to challenge me but now I've run out of time. If someone wants to E4 I will put the time aside but i've asked people/hunted them down for gym battles. :/

Pokemon league ends and I'm telling guys that I purposely only used 2 OU for my Elite Team because while I am creative, I wanted to have fun and I wanted more of you to become champions. You seriously missed out on one of the easiest gym badges and easiest E4 member.

Long story short I won't be around for the next 3 days and:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RtlpXsl8k[/YOUTUBE]

Now you will be auto eliminated for not having enough badges and you can ask anyone.
I am one of the easiest challenges here. I care about silliness and fun. If I win well then cool.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 2, 2013)

Well then, looks like the end is nigh.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2013)

Indeed, our battle approaches swiftly. 

I wish we could just do it now.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

wohoo 
yay



i wanted more people to became champions

*worst elite four*


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah try to make it to the Elite Four at least guys.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yeah try to make it to the Elite Four at least guys.



champs:
golbez
death-kun

still efouring = saru

everyone else = badges


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2013)

This what I have so far.

2. Death-kun - Champion
9. KevKev – Poison, Psychic, Water, Ground, Normal, Grass, Fire
10. Furosuto – Water, Fire, Ghost, Normal, Grass
13. Golbez - Champion
14. Rain's Angel – Ground, Normal, Water, Grass, Ghost, Psychic
15. Saru - Ground, Fighting, Poison, Normal, Fire, Psychic, Water
17. ~Mystic Serenade~ - Water, Flying, Ghost
18. Daxter – Grass, Normal
21. Scizor – Electric, Normal, Grass, Psychic
22. Goobtachi – Water, Grass, Fire, Psychic

KevKev and Saru should be fighting the Elite Four, and Rain's Angel will be next whenever she can face on of the gyms she is missing.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 2, 2013)

I used 6 OU, because...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, I this point, your team is fine.

OU is based on use, however when your team isn't balanced, even with an all OU or even all Uber, you will fall fast. You actually did a good job considering your type Erio Touwa.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2013)

For all intents and purposes, Daxter is eliminated. I beat him three times. We were supposed to have a rematch days ago, but I haven't seen him at all.

I wouldn't mind extending the deadline a little bit to let those who are really close try to finish up, but Axl is gonna be busy and Golbez is gonna be busy too. If we want this to end, it has to end soon.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2013)

I see no problem with that, gotta tighten up those who are left.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yeah, I this point, your team is fine.
> 
> OU is based on use, however when your team isn't balanced, even with an all OU or even all Uber, you will fall fast. You actually did a good job considering your type Erio Touwa.



Thanks. pek


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

I am online now. 
and will be for the next 2 hours.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2013)

2 hours up :/
0 challengers.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll battle the Elite four now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 3, 2013)

once again, i'm online (always seem to miss people gah). i get online straight after work and before bed (about 3 hours or so). may be afk or smth so just gimme a few mins to respond.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2013)

^ try to set up a time with a missing leader, your time zone and work schedule may be the reason you aren't getting people.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2013)

I propose doing battle with Golbez today, assuming he's online when I am.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I propose doing battle with Golbez today, assuming he's online when I am.



I bet you've been waiting to propose that for a while now


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

Whether tomorrow or today, I should have enough time to do it.

Whenever we're greenlit.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I propose doing battle with Golbez today, assuming he's online when I am.



Sure, go on ahead. Remember it is 2 out of 3, and winning doesn't guarantee being the champion.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2013)

Sitting in the Monotype lobby now.



BiNexus said:


> I bet you've been waiting to propose that for a while now



Maybe I have. 



Bioness said:


> Sure, go on ahead. Remember it is 2 out of 3, and winning doesn't guarantee being the champion.



Alright, cool.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

... Anytime but now. I have to go for about two hours.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2013)

You son of a bitch.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

And as promised, about 2 hours later, I'm back.

Let's get this over with.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2013)

Golbez has beaten me.  He won the first round, I won the second round, and then he won the third round.

It was fun, though.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

Ah, finally the deed is done. 

All my research certainly payed off. No silly mistakes at this point, hah.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2013)

I should've researched better and realized that Volcarona is a hard counter to everything on my team.  Incredibly stupid on my part. And here I was thinking that _Abomasnow_ was a problem.

Not using Stealth Rock in the beginning to neuter that thing was a huge mistake. 

But I gotta get going now, celebrate your victory.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh, I will. 

At the same time, I knew that if Scizor got off a Sword Dance (not that I know if it has it), all except my two Fire types would get one-shotted by it. 

In the end, Scizor did end up being a pain in the ass nonetheless. 

I'll be sending the replays to Bioness, and I guess I can make them public when this is 100% over, if anyone wants to see our Champion matches.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, that third match was a bit shocking considering how close you both were to each other the previous two.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd like to challenge a champion, but I'm using gen 6.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Wow, that third match was a bit shocking considering how close you both were to each other the previous two.



I think what turned around the second match was that Swampert just Would Not Die. I thought Hidden Power Grass was enough to kill it, but apparently not, and then I lost my best out to Scizor.

Especially after Swampert didn't die the next attack towards it either, ouch.

So yeah, can't say I made it by flawlessly since I could've chosen my moves better, haha.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone need some rematches with the ground gym


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2013)

Normal Gym is better, and an easy win, come get your rematches.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish the rematches were working, mine and Saru matches were super close.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2013)

Replays are working now.

Does that mean you didn't check my links


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2013)

I mean back then, we don't have the replay of the match.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

Guys.

You should

Fight each other.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2013)

We have had a few matches together, its about 50/50 between us.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 3, 2013)

You two were the ones with the highest Gym wins, weren't you?

What do you get anyway? Or is that the subforum Bioness already has.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2013)

As far as I know, we are neck and neck for wins.

I don't know what where the exact prizes, but I remember it being the same as first prize for the champions(?) and some kind of rep based reward.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd love to battle Golbez again sometime with a more diverse team. I really took a big risk running a mostly-Water-type rain team in this tournament. There was a glaring difference between who I could beat and who I couldn't beat just based on coverage and type-disadvantages. I was surprised I even won the second round against Golbez, because his Volcarona shuts down all of my Pokemon except Zapdos, who needs to sacrifice itself to take the moth down.

If we ever do this again I'll probably abandon the weather and go for something more diverse.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2013)

REPLAYS
I WANNA SEE MR FIRE BUG TEAR IT UP X3


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2013)

Guys
all my teams just got deleted O:


T____T


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2013)

Did you accidentally clear out your cache?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 4, 2013)

Did you not save them in a word document?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2013)

DONT WORRY
I GOT THIS
I THINK


----------



## Golbez (Dec 4, 2013)

So uh, today's the last day, right?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2013)

last day for badges


----------



## Bioness (Dec 4, 2013)

*Notice:
*
I sent out a message, so I'll post it here.



			
				 Bioness said:
			
		

> @ Elite Four - try to be on as much as possible the next few days so that KevKev, Furosuto, Rain's Angel, and Saru can battle you
> 
> @ KevKev and Saru - be on as much as possible, the league has dragged on long enough
> 
> ...



@ Everyone else (~Mystic Serenade~, Daxter, Scizor, Goobtachi) you're eliminated. Sorry, but you've had enough time.


*Prizes*

Champion


> Permanent sparkles, permanent custom user title and they get ONE DAY to upload a 150x200 avatar that will also be permanent provided they never change it after the first day.
> 
> OR
> 
> 3 months worth of: sparkles, custom user title of your choosing, and 150x200 avatar.



Runner-up Champion


> 3 months of big avy and custom title




Top Gym Leader and Elite Four



> 3 months of sparkles OR a custom title OR a large avatar



*Xiammes* will receive the Top Gym Leader prize. Elite Four you still have 4 trainers to fight, make it count.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> *Xiammes* will receive the Top Gym Leader prize. Elite Four you still have 4 trainers to fight, make it count.



Big avatar here I come, I messaged Furosuto, I should be on for the rest of the day.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2013)

If I get runner-up champ, I hope I can switch 3 months of big avy to 3 months of sparkles. A big avy is wasted on me.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if he's still interested in the league, but Santi is able to challenge the E4. At the moment, he has 2 losses against me.


----------



## Santí (Dec 4, 2013)

From the ashes I arise.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2013)

ready for that rematch, santi?


----------



## Santí (Dec 4, 2013)

Your ass is grass.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

Axl why on earth would you switch in Azelf like that at the end?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

well it's 1-1 :33

IDK if E4 have to be fought until you 1 up em O:


----------



## KevKev (Dec 5, 2013)

Axl!

Your mine.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 5, 2013)

Santi  don't post replays here, it can spoiler details of people's team. Also next time select Gen5 OU, not Ubers.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> well it's 1-1 :33
> 
> IDK if E4 have to be fought until you 1 up em O:



They simply have to beat the E4 member once, regardless of how many times they lost before (provided the member extended rematches). If they lose, they start over. 

@Bioness

Best E4 *and* best Gym Leader each get something?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, though granted I was thinking of making it only Gym Leaders as the Elite Four all have low win scores, but felt it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

Because you guys eliminated most of them before we got a crack at 'em.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't eliminated a single person, I usually advise people to challenge other gyms before the final battle.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah Xiammes you only racked up 20 wins and everyone was afraid to get eliminated to face you again


----------



## Bioness (Dec 5, 2013)

Same, although I guess I technically eliminated two people, if you count giving up as elimination.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Yeah Xiammes you only racked up 20 wins and everyone was afraid to get eliminated to face you again



23 technically, also I had alot of people who only had one match with me, I beat them and they got eliminated by someone else.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

hey rain or kevkev if you are on now it would good time to kill me O:


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 5, 2013)

You demoralized them and thus they gave up hope. Even worse.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I eliminated four people.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

Furo hasn't responded to my vm, looks like he will be eliminated, then I am officially retired from the league.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

so
yeah
10 pm no challengers D:

been on 2.5 hours :/


----------



## Santí (Dec 5, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Santi  don't post replays here, it can spoiler details of people's team. Also next time select Gen5 OU, not Ubers.



Axl was the one who sent the challenge.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2013)

yeah whoops D:
ubers Dx

anyway
ill be on for half hour more 
hopefully i have a challenger by then :/


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2013)

i've been on for 5 hours straight

no challengers 

see yall tomorrow


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2013)

Welp I guess I am retired now, when does the rest of the league end?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2013)

No realy date, has Saru, KevKev, or Rain's Angel challenged anyone yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2013)

sorry been swamped with work. should be active over the next three days as I have Monday off.

will be on for a while cause i'm going out later, but i'll try to start arranging with the E4 tonight.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2013)

If you want to battle me you have to let me know privately.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> No realy date, has Saru, KevKev, or Rain's Angel challenged anyone yet?



Just wanting to know the date I get muh prize.

We don't seem to have a problem with Elite 4 members being on, but if we do have a problem I can substitute for them, I'll even use their team.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 7, 2013)

beat Axl 

gonna hunt after others soon


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2013)

rainy rained on my rain team :<


----------



## Saru (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm going to try challenging today.

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Since Thanksgiving, RL has been incredibly busy for me. I only have to fight three more members of the E4, so hopefully I can get most of that out of the way.


----------



## Kagemizu (Dec 7, 2013)

anyone open for a match? fc in sig


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2013)

Wrong thread guy.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

The only way for an elite to win is to face a terrible trainer.

Gg your Pokemon were good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2013)

two down, two to go


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought only three OU Pokemon were allowed?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> I thought only three OU Pokemon were allowed?



My ability Is Mold Breaker


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Regardless of ability, the lowest tier for all your Pokemon are OU by Smogon standards, as far as I can tell.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, every one is OU.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Isn't that against the rules...?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

Well the way Smogon tiers work is it's based on popularity, save for Ubers. Most dragons are OU because they're very good. Any dragon that isn't OU is generally terrible.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Why didn't you pick a different type then? If you chose Dragon-type then you should make it work within the confines of the rules.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

There's no point to that rule when we are already tieing an arm behind our becks as it is.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

How so? The challengers are restricted to 3 OU Pokemon per battle as well and they can't switch Pokemon while taking on the Elite 4.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

They have variety we don't. They could easily have Pokemon that could wreck ours. Like Mamoswine being a huge that.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

The Gym Leaders and the other E4 seems to be handling the task just fine while obeying the rules.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

Nah, we're going to have multiple champions. The leaders aren't bad trainers, just super tough to prepare when you're limited in resources.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

You say that like it's a bad thing? The entire point of the Gym Leaders and the E4 is to get beaten so there can be a Champion. Presenting a challenge to trainers and weeding out those not good enough to become the Champion but having a Champion rise nonetheless is the entire point of the tournament. If the E4 and the Gymleaders beat every challenger, then something would be wrong, not the other way around.

This isn't the video game where one trainer is set up to be the end all and be all of all others. The possibility (and now reality) of multiple Champions is to be expected.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't mind the team, dragon is a pretty terrible type in all honesty.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

I guess so. He did still lose with the team so there's some balance in there I suppose.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

Technically multiple champs would be impossible. But anyway dragon has too many common weakness. Besides do you know who the dragons are that aren't OU?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> I guess so. He did still lose with the team so there's some balance in there I suppose.



Losing with dragons isn't hard honestly.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

If there's another tournament, I don't think there should be a Dragon-type since it's such a clusterfuck. If a the type can't be worked into a team that conforms to the rules, it shouldn't be allowed imo or the rules should be changed. Especially if there is a Gen 6 tournament eventually, where Dragon is gimped even more.

I'm hoping for a Little Cup tournament next anyway.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2013)

well there's Flygon, Druddigon and Altaria in the lower tiers.

oh and kingdra


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

Well you can't remove a typing just because it inconviences you. I picked Dragon knowing it was tough. If we do have another I want to be a fairy elite.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> well there's Flygon, Druddigon and Altaria in the lower tiers.



Nothing to write home about.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2013)

tbh the match would be harder if kingdra was in your team


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

Kingdra is one of the few exceptions. Anything that isn't OU usually doesn't fit in very well for whatever reason, be it outclassing, shallow move pools, or not being desirable over another Pokemon.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Well you can't remove a typing just because it inconviences you.


It doesn't inconvenience me. I was never a participant in the tournament, I have no horse in this race. The rules are there for a reason - to ensure balance. If the Dragon-type can't fit into those rules, it shouldn't be allowed. That's not some personal opinion or motto, that's the definition of what a rule is. if even with 6 OU the type is still underpowered then the possibility of making the exception for the Dragon type alone and allowing Ubers to get some kind of balance seems necessary. But that's pretty unfair and seems like a lot more work that just isn't worth doing rather than just disallowing the type.

Besides, it's not like we had a shortage of types. Even with several trainers running multiple gyms we still haven't covered the full range of types.

Note that I'm talking about the next time (if there is one) that we do another tournament, we're already too far into this one for any sort of team changes to make any real difference.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2013)

Flygon is useful with a scarf, saved my ass a few times.

 But yeah, Mamoswine sweeps through Iron Man's team. Garchomp and Salemence are 1hko'd by iceshard, Dragonite takes massive damage(assuming its multiscale, if not it gets 1hko'd), Jirachi gets 1hko'd by Earthquake, Haxerous is frail and would have trouble living a ice shard, and Hydreigon doesn't like taking a ice shard or superpower.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

There was no balancing issues with having more than 3 OU. Like I've said the tiers are set by frequency, not by power. For example pokemon like Zapdos aren't even OU. 

There seems to be a misunderstanding that tiers are tied to power which is only the case for most Ubers.

OU has a wide variety of Pokemon of all types, and roles. If you want balancing there should be no reason to limit to tiers, obviously disregarding Ubers.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> There was no balancing issues with having more than 3 OU. Like I've said the tiers are set by frequency, not by power. For example pokemon like Zapdos aren't even OU.
> 
> There seems to be a misunderstanding that tiers are tied to power which is only the case for most Ubers.
> 
> OU has a wide variety of Pokemon of all types, and roles. If you want balancing there should be no reason to limit to tiers, obviously disregarding Ubers.


I'm well aware of how tiers work. But there's a reason those Pokemon designated OU are used so frequently. It's because - directly powerful or not - they pose some kind of usefulness. The tiers may not be directly ordered by strength, but they are certainly indirectly ordered so. Pokemon don't become OU because people like their art, they become OU because they deserve the title.

Anyway, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

And why would it make sense to limit to 3 OU? They have their tier let's say because they are the best all arounders. 

Why would you limit someone in the type they can use, and the strength they can be? That's a double handicap, as if a monoteam isn't tough enough to use in the first place. It makes no sense.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2013)

left with tgre to fight, time to hunt him down.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Golbez, looks like we'll have other people to fight.


----------



## sworder (Dec 8, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> And why would it make sense to limit to 3 OU? They have their tier let's say because they are the best all arounders.
> 
> Why would you limit someone in the type they can use, and the strength they can be? That's a double handicap, as if a monoteam isn't tough enough to use in the first place. It makes no sense.



Dude, blunt's point is that the rules are the rules. Everyone followed them except you. If a trainer had more than 3 OU in a match, he would be disqualified.

If you cannot follow the rules, don't play.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2013)

blunt said:


> The Gym Leaders and the other E4 seems to be handling the task just fine while obeying the rules.



i have 1 win
binexus has 2 IIRC

and we have two champs while saru and rain have defeated me and i have to rematch santi :/

I am only running 2 ou though


----

infernape solos steel mono type 70% of the time
Zapdos can tear apart even the bulkiest of water types and Volcarona can actually be very deadly in rain as well because of hurricane and giga drain
Normal can get messed up by fighting and steel and sometimes grounds like ryhyperior because some normals rely on thunder wave 
seriously

a team with infernape Vol and Zap/magzone / plus a water like starmie/slowbro/empo/swampert /  would tear through most of the league and you'd have two slots to play with for niche such as a lead taunter and a super setter or a cleric ;/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2013)

axl naming three of my team oops 

wait actually fully describing my team


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh shit i totes forgot D:

i was just saying ;A;

and to be fair i just saw u posted a replay >:I

but really

mamoswine - crazy coverage and immune to t wave,hail and sandstorm 
infernape - a strong anti steel and grass
Volcarona - check to dark and psychic and a decent counter in rain / or swift swim kingdra
Zapdos - a really big check for rain D:
slowbro / swampert - 
??? here Chansey for cleric / evolite porygon 2 support / smeargle for  spore


----------



## sworder (Dec 8, 2013)

other than slowbro/swampert, Terrakion tears through that team like butter 

Terrakion is a beast, shame I didn't know about him when I first started my team


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2013)

sworder said:


> other than slowbro/swampert, Terrakion tears through that team like butter
> 
> Terrakion is a beast, shame I didn't know about him when I first started my team



oooh forgot about that fucker D:
nidoqueen hurts him bad though


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2013)

>Rain's Angel has a Volcarona

Well then...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2013)

you wanna solo the tourney use vol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >Rain's Angel has a Volcarona
> 
> Well then...



you already knew this tho


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> you already knew this tho



I forgot and then remembered.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2013)

sworder said:


> Dude, blunt's point is that the rules are the rules. Everyone followed them except you. If a trainer had more than 3 OU in a match, he would be disqualified.
> 
> If you cannot follow the rules, don't play.



Telling me to not play is useless. It's obvious that the rule was made in mistake, and I already discussed it with Bioness. So it doesn't matter what you guys think honestly.

If any of you saying I need to follow the rules were wifi players you'd know why the OU rule was ridiculous, especially with monotyping.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 8, 2013)

Blunt I have already discussed this with Erio Touwa. Although the team was made initially without my approval, because of the typing I have made an exception. Dragon types are limited in what they can do and are countered by the very common Ice moves which came about because of Dragons. In future leagues however the rules will be enforced without leniency.

Iron Man, though this has been discussed in length with you the OU limit is there for a reason and that is because the abundance of the Pokemon in that tier can cause a huge imbalanced and force people to make near identical teams. They are in that tier because of their potential to be the best in whatever role they play, this is fact, not up for debate, especially here.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 8, 2013)

Spot on .gif choice 

This is quite late (I had to step out almost as soon as our battle finished), but Rain's Angel beat me.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Bio
I'll give you one guess who my favorite E4 is from KlK 

ah well
nexus wins the e4 prize
if there is one


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

ah well
nexus wins the e4 prize
if there is one


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2013)

Are we still alive?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2013)

Seems like we are on life support.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2013)

get the extension cord


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

To be honest the whole reason why I never bothered joining this league is it just follows Smogon's tier list, which is fine if you're just playing casually, but its not at all useful if you actually want to play competitively.

For example, Mega-Gengar is in Ubers now in X and Y.

There are lots of answers for killing Mega-Gengar, my VGC team has 4 Pokemon that can OHKO Gengar as soon as it comes out, 5 if it Mega-evolves the same turn it's brought in.

Smogon will just ban tactics because they're too effective. That's why there is an evasion clause, or a sleep clause, or Moody Clause.

Smogon is just not competitive.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2013)

> Smogon will just ban tactics because they're too effective. That's why there is an evasion clause, or a sleep clause, or Moody Clause.



I had a big post warmed up, but then I read this. Not going to argue with someone who honestly thinks these clauses are bad things.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

Smogon rules are not official or competitive.

It just isn't.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

> Wants Moody, Sleep, and Evasion.

>> Smogon isn't competitive.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

Also thinking Smogon just makes the rules >>>


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

Almost forgot OHKO clause.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't say I wanted use Moody, Sleep, or Evasion, but even if I did, it would be very easy to counter to every one of those.

Any Pokemon with Unaware not only counters moody, but it makes Moody potentially harmful when you lower your own speed. The only reason Moody was banned was because Smogon people didn't want to see it in OU.

Want to stop spore spammers making all your pokemon sleep? Just have a grass type on your team and you'll be immune to the most effective sleep moves in the game.

Want to Counter Evasion? Just an attack that always hits, like Ariel Ace or Swift, or just hit with attacks to that high a higher accuracy to begin with. Sure it's annoying, but they're luck is going to run out at some point.

So yeah, Smogon, definitely not competitive, or official in any way.

Smogon is just a bunch of kids, who came together and decided that the creators of Pokemon are wrong and that the game needs to be played their way.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Almost forgot OHKO clause.



OHKO Moves are not even viable tactics wise. They have terrible accuracy, and there much more effective moves anyways with much higher chances of success. Besides that there are entire types of pokemon that ignore those moves. Fizure doesn't work at all on flying Pokemon or a pokemon with levitate, and Gilutene and horn drill don't work on ghost. But these moves also only have 30%. The unreliability of these moves alone make them not viable in competitive play. 

The OHKO clause is just dumb.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Also thinking Smogon just makes the rules >>>



Because they do. The Ubers banlist is largely arbitrary with the exception of certain legendary pokemon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

So much stupid... Don't know where to start...

Also the community works together, on the tiers, and banning.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I didn't say I wanted use Moody, Sleep, or Evasion, but even if I did, it would be very easy to counter to every one of those.
> 
> Any Pokemon with Unaware not only counters moody, but it makes Moody potentially harmful when you lower your own speed. The only reason Moody was banned was because Smogon people didn't want to see it in OU.
> 
> ...



Unaware? Sounds situational, and the problem with something like that is if you're going to do that you're basicly screwing yourself when you're not running into moody.

What happens when your grass type faints? Oh yeah VGC 2013 happens.

Are you serious? Who's going to reliably bring those 100% moves that are going to be valuable to a team when they're not filling a stupid niche?

They never claimed to be official. Those of us who want to play using skill, and not be spammed by some noon using a team with like genesect, Mewtwo, thundurus t etc..  Or get
Extremely lucky, and turn around a whole game with a OHKO. Or putting your team to sleep, and proceeding to defeat your team undisputed. 

Also don't know if you know but, for singles 6v6 there are no official rules. They only care about VGC which is doubles 4v4.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't think that this is necessarily the right thread for this, and we may soon feel Bioness's scorching wrath over the horizon soon, but...



strongarm85 said:


> ...fine if you're just playing casually, but its not at all useful if you actually want to play *competitively*.


Competitive Pok?mon, which is what Smogon embodies, is not for casuals. Period. Full-stop. I've sort of danced around this fact, but never outright said it. Now, this is not due to some elitist assholery, but due to the fact that, someone coming in with casual aspirations _usually_ has an "in-game" mindset. They don't use what's most effective, rather what they like the best; they don't see the value of switching; EVs, natures etc. do not seem important; move choice is suspect, etc. This is all because in the game, none of these things actually matter. You can and will beat wheatever Pok?mon game using what you want (with various levels of frustration).



> *For example, Mega-Gengar is in Ubers now in X and Y.
> 
> There are lots of answers for killing Mega-Gengar, my VGC team has 4 Pokemon that can OHKO Gengar as soon as it comes out*, 5 if it Mega-evolves the same turn it's brought in.



Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered. Please read the first line of the second paragraph.



> Smogon will just ban tactics *because they're too effective*. That's why there is an evasion clause, or a sleep clause, or Moody Clause.
> 
> Smogon is just not *competitive*.



One could argue that they're too effective, or one could also say that they're too influential and centralizing. At this point you're playing a game of semantics, but, whichever you choose to describe it as, you cannot deny the fact that if they were unbanned, they would be on the majority of teams, due to the *fact* that if you're not abusing those mechanics, you will be at a disadvantage to someone that is. You can say use the paltry few Pok?mon (Clefable, Quagsire, Bibarel and Swoobat!) to counter Moody, use Grass-types to counter sleep (only viable in Gen 6 OU) and using Roar/Whirlwind (they don't miss now in Gen 6) and no miss moves (of which many are terrible) but then all teams would look similar and you're using terrible Pok?mon instead of having choice in teambuilding.



strongarm85 said:


> Smogon rules are not official or competitive.
> 
> It just isn't.


Nah, Smogon is in no way official, but to say they aren't competitive is just wrong. They provide for Nintendo and Gamefreak free advertising and introduction to their games of people that would otherwise overlook them, which is probably the only reason they haven't been sued to hell and back. Also, at least someone is giving us single 6v6 matches.



strongarm85 said:


> OHKO Moves are not even viable tactics wise. They have terrible accuracy, and there much more effective moves anyways with much higher chances of success. Besides that there are entire types of pokemon that ignore those moves. Fizure doesn't work at all on flying Pokemon or a pokemon with levitate, and Gilutene and horn drill don't work on ghost. But these moves also only have 30%. The unreliability of these moves alone make them not viable in competitive play.
> 
> The OHKO clause is just dumb.



It's solely based on luck. Simply put; your opponent could be outplaying you, but because you clicked on a move, and hoped for the best, their Pok?mon is now dead while yours is alive. That's no fun being on the receiving end of that. It's annoying and it's stupid.



strongarm85 said:


> Because they do. The Ubers banlist is largely arbitrary with the exception of certain legendary pokemon.



I'll humour you; what would come off the Ubers ban list? Deoxys-A because it only has a BST of 600 and a light breeze will knock it over? Shaymin-S? Rayquaza because it's slower than the majority of Dragons in OU? The Ubers ban list is there for a reason, because the majority of Pok?mon that come off of it completely outclass what is currently in OU. "Oh, you don't have a way of countering or stopping Deoxys-A/Rayquaza/Blazkien/Mega Gengar/etc.? Well you're screwed because everyone and their mother is using them atm." Everyone would use them, even people that try to play casually.

Lastly, things that are banned are usually discussed on the forum, and battlers from the community itself plays a weighted role in decision making. This isn't some lord, or group of men behind the curtain handling down commandments all the time. Each ban is also accompanied with extensive review and an explanation.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Unaware? Sounds situational, and the problem with something like that is if you're going to do that you're basicly screwing yourself when you're not running into moody.



It's a great ability, it ignores all your opponent's stat increases, including Kingdra's +Crit increases. I'm pretty sure it even ignores Huge Power. The only stat increase that isn't affected by Unaware is Speed.

In the mean time, Quagsire can still set-up. You can baton pass him stats,  you can give him stockpile, and he's just going to wall you. No one uses Quagsire in Smogon because things like Moody are banned, but he basically nullifies every  strategy that requires that you set-up a pokemon.



> What happens when your grass type faints? Oh yeah VGC 2013 happens.



Or, you can just use Talonflame and completely chace Breloom out, or you have a Grass killer that carries a Chesto berry.



> Are you serious? Who's going to reliably bring those 100% moves that are going to be valuable to a team when they're not filling a stupid niche?
> 
> 
> > I added Aerial Ace to Greninja' movepool recently. #1 it never misses, #2 it means I can switch in my Greninja and turn it into a flying type pokemon so that it's immune to Earthquake, so that my Diggersby can use Earthquake
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

strongarm85 this is not the place for this. If you want to argue Smogon rules go to their forums, not here. Smogon has proven time and time again that their bans and tiers are justified. If you don't like it then blame your limited knowledge of Pokemon not the people who run the site.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

If you honestly agree with Smogon's Ubers banlist including Bidoof, Excadrill, and Mega-Gengar, then I think it's your limited knowledge of Pokemon that needs to be blamed.

There are plenty of pokemon in the NU Category alone that just shut  those pokemon down.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

That's nice, dear.


----------



## sworder (Dec 11, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> There are plenty of pokemon in the NU Category alone that just shut  those pokemon down.



I wasn't gonna get into it, but you keep repeating this and I wanna point out just how dumb it is

Smogon's metagame is one where all kinds of teams have a chance at winning. Weather teams, stall teams, defensive teams, hyper offense teams, voltswitching teams, etc.

Your idea of the metagame is one where you basically need to set up your team in a way to counter all the broken shit and if you don't counter them then you are fucked. Why do I need to run one specific pokemon just to have a chance at winning? There would be no variety and every team would be the same. How great would it be if every team had 2-3 grass types just to deal with scarfed spore spammers?

You literally do not understand what the metagame is about if you think "well X counters Y" is a solution


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice Strawman.

I'm not advocating for building a team that counters every "broken"  tactic. I'm saying that several tactics that Smogon calls broken aren't really broken. By banning those things, they prevent the metagame from developing in response to those tactics.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys there are Pok?mon who shut down Genesect. He should totally be OU.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

Nah UU, I mean any Fire Pokemon or Pokemon with Ember can totally one shot him.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2013)

You guys are still going at it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Nah UU, I mean any Fire Pokemon or Pokemon with Ember can totally one shot him.



Fire Spin good game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's just stupid on so many levels:

Event Pokemon are banned in VGC. The only person talking about Genesect in this thread is you. I'm talking more like Excadrill, and Excadrill is a glass canon.

In the meantime i gets completely walled by Furfrou. Go ahead, swords dance three times. Furfrou can just use Cotton Guard twice and get 6 stages of defense on top of Fur Coat, which is going to half the damage of all of your physical moves anyways.


----------



## sworder (Dec 11, 2013)

Excadrill has mold breaker. He just 2HKOs Furfrou anyway and then you have to deal with a +6 Excadrill


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2013)

ITT: Any Pokemon can be countered with the proper setup.

In other news, the world didn't end in 2012.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

smogon has rules because they want to make it fair

example hydro pump already has a chance of missing
adding that snow cloak just makes hit or miss more about luck
same with OHKO moves
you might miss x2 you might hit x3 and well sheer cold is a thing that hits all types 

remember pokemon stadium is you were paralyzed your chances of getting owned by fissure were like up by 3x? that made PS unfun. 

Instant kill moves based on luck suck

also mewtwo will be forever uber because of its amazing move pool 
Hit all types for super effective damage plus can wear assault vest? My God.

mega gengar is just too good
alot of the megas are fucking crazy
megakhan and mega Aerodactyl can sweep most teams by themselves ive seen it happen all over showdown- double fake out for a setter sasher then double return

also revenge mega khan aka retaliate is the most broken thing ever
here is 170 base damage coming at you twice

sure you can beat it
but it aint easy


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2013)

sworder said:


> Excadrill has mold breaker. He just 2HKOs Furfrou anyway and then you have to deal with a +6 Excadrill



Mold Breaker doesn't effect Fur Coat.

Mold Breaker makes it so that "The Pok?mon's moves are not affected by foe?s abilities during battle."

Furcoat doesn't affect the moves used against it all, it affects strickly all of the physical damage made against it.

For that reason, Mold Breaker doesn't work on Fur Coat.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Mold Breaker doesn't effect Fur Coat.
> 
> Mold Breaker makes it so that "The Pok?mon's moves are not affected by foe’s abilities during battle."
> 
> ...





			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Mold Breaker ignores the effects of Abilities that could potentially *weaken *or negate moves (or side-effects of moves) that its user executes; for example, a Pok?mon with Mold Breaker can use Earthquake against opponents that posess Levitate. Mold Breaker applies regardless of target Pok?mon, but only to moves executed by its user (so if two Pokemon in a double battle both know Earthquake, only the Pok?mon with Mold Breaker can hit a Levitating opponent).



Thus, Mold Breaker ignores Fur Coat. There's even a list on the 

-----

I'd like to respond to some of the posts you've made since I posted earlier, however, this really isn't the place for it. There is actually another sticky that would be perfectly fine for a discussion like this. I will say this, though; a lot of the things you have said about Smogon are wrong. I can only assume this comes from a lack of experience using the site, its forums, and the simulator. You can have have an opinion contrary to what we have expressed, but first I think you should familiarize yourself with how Smogon goes about things.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> That's just stupid on so many levels:
> 
> Event Pokemon are banned in VGC. The only person talking about Genesect in this thread is you. I'm talking more like Excadrill, and Excadrill is a glass canon.
> 
> In the meantime i gets completely walled by Furfrou. Go ahead, swords dance three times. Furfrou can just use Cotton Guard twice and get 6 stages of defense on top of Fur Coat, which is going to half the damage of all of your physical moves anyways.



Not surprised me and Bioness went over your head.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

sigh

anyway
no challengers ?

bluhhhhh


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, challengers will be slim since there's only 2-3 people left.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

kevkev and furo have to fight me D;


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> strongarm85 this is not the place for this. If you want to argue Smogon rules go to their forums, not here



This. Don't derail the thread.

Also, everybody calm your tits. It's pokemon.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

POKEMON IS SRS BUSINESS 
BOLTBEAM IS BEST COVERAGE


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> POKEMON IS SRS BUSINESS
> BOLTBEAM IS BEST COVERAGE



Thick Fat Mamoswine


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2013)

boltbeam in one move is freeze dry


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Thick Fat Mamoswine



Focus Blast/Bass Cannon

BOLTBEAMBLAST/CANON IS BEST COVERAGE



Rain's Angel said:


> boltbeam in one move is freeze dry



dear lord


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 12, 2013)

Freezedry is actually a lot better then bolt/beam so many pokemon now get hit for 4x super effective damage.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

also just to get freezedry on a mamoswine youd need to
breed lapras with auro and have auro pass it
then lapras needs to pass to delibird
then deli needs to pass to swinub


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

buts it fucking worth it 
freeze dry / ice shard / earthquake has great coverage


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 12, 2013)

Mamoswine doesn't need Freezedry, its a special attack and he is a physical attacker.

You know what pokemon would really appreciate FreezeDry? Kyogre.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Mamoswine doesn't need Freezedry, its a special attack and he is a physical attacker.
> 
> You know what pokemon would really appreciate FreezeDry? Kyogre.



NO
HELL NO
FD kyrogre? NO
NO
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, Palkia would no longer be able to check Kyogre, scarf and specs sets will get even better.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 12, 2013)

>No challenges for over a week


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep
there are days im on for 5 hours and no furo or kevkev :<


----------



## Breadman (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm actually dropping out of the competition. Made it into the top half of competitors, but I just don't wanna do it anymore. Was fun to do though.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2013)

That's okay, glad you had fun


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Aww, too bad.  You were one of the more active ones, hopefully you're around for the next one. Assuming there is a next one.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah maybe we can have a section brainstorm on what to do for the next one. This one had quite a few rough edges.


----------



## Breadman (Dec 12, 2013)

I think that the main problem with this one is that it's too...... well, it's too long, if I may say. And with the opportunity of rechallenging the gym leaders, there's a lot of slack for the challengers. If there was another one, I think we should just have it be fighting the elite 4, then taking on the champion.


----------



## sworder (Dec 12, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> I think that the main problem with this one is that it's too...... well, it's too long, if I may say. And with the opportunity of rechallenging the gym leaders, there's a lot of slack for the challengers. If there was another one, I think we should just have it be fighting the elite 4, then taking on the champion.



And have the Elite 4 make their own teams without being restricted by monotypes


----------



## Breadman (Dec 12, 2013)

..... Or we could have a battle frontier?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2013)

I call Salon Maiden Anabel 



But yeah I was also thinking next time we reduce the number of opponents and lift some restrictions. Though I do really like the Battle Frontier idea, now if only Smogon had gen 3 sprites we could use.


----------



## Breadman (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, they do have gen 4 frontier brains.....


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 12, 2013)

I was totally the first one to call having a Battle Frontier while we were brainstorming for this one.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Well, they do have gen 4 frontier brains.....



I know that, I just want more (specifically Anabel and possibly Tucker).

Though what would be a good number. I'm thinking 5, but each Frontier Brain has 2 similar teams and the challenger must defeat both.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2013)

actually i was uh thinking of some tourney ideas





does anyone wanna hear them?
no? that's okay too


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 13, 2013)

I demand gen 6 from now on.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 13, 2013)

I think Gen 6 has evolved enough on smogon to try out a semi serious tourney.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

I mean yeah we could, but I doubt this will be immediately after this League finally finishing.



Axl Low said:


> actually i was uh thinking of some tourney ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll hear them.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2013)

The next league/tournament should be, at the minimum, a few months from now. Give people some breathing room, or they'll get too burnt out on Pokemon. :33


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe we could co-host this time Patchy


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2013)

The world will cower before our combined might.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

As for this thread currently tGre teh Disleksik hasn't been on at all the past week save for like a few minutes today, I messaged him for his team so I can take over his spot should this continue. If not then Rain's Angel and Saru will just have to beat 3 of the Elite Four.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

Testing out my Generation VI Normal team 



Actually it does need a lot of work, coverage seems to be the main issue.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 13, 2013)

I wanted to host the next one.


----------



## sworder (Dec 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Testing out my Generation VI Normal team
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does need a lot of work, coverage seems to be the main issue.



try seismic toss on mega kanghaskan, guaranteed 200 damage on everything except ghosts

i'm hoping it gets banned to ubers tho


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah me too, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy it while it is still allowed 
My team has changed  though, here is the more recent one.


I do lose, but even in that you can see how much both his and my Mega Kanghaskan dominated each other's team.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I wanted to host the next one.



3 hosts. We'll be known as the Triforce.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 13, 2013)

I always liked the way you think Ranma.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2013)

champion table.

now i gotta beat death-kun & golbez right


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep. 

I'm on right now if you wanna fight.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2013)

hold on lemme get on.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I mean yeah we could, but I doubt this will be immediately after this League finally finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll hear them.



YAY

its a massive player hunting game
the challengers have to have three of their targets eliminated 
Ill group 4 people together by timezone and the other 3 are their targets before they can challenge the elite four

10 Pokemon Pool that contain more more than 2 OU and 2 non-OU Legendary 
Team of Six maxes ou at 1 ou and 1 non ou Legendary,

*Borderline 1 Tier is Banned.  *

challengers get 1 OU and 1 Legendary that can't be OU rest is UU and lower

double elimination. No stretches. All matches must have a screenshot.

Elite four Get to have 2 OU with One of them being able to be a Legendary OU. Or they Get one OU and one Borderline but no legends // or they get one borderline and a legendary from 
 UU and lower.

Or
Force everyone to have a set team for GEN 6
they have to be either:
weather team
mono type
trick room 
baton pass
etc


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 13, 2013)

I was thinking of a pokemon round robin nuzlocke tournament. Everyone has a pool of 12-15 pokemon, but once a Pokemon faints it is out of the tournament. Trainers can enter a match with any number of pokemon, but no less then 3 pokemon. Each trainer has 3 battles a week quota and they can't battle the same pokemon trainer in the same week.

2 - 3 prizes

One for the last trainer standing, one for the trainer with the most eliminations, and possible one for the trainer with the most matches.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2013)

curbstomped by golbez wasn't even close.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 14, 2013)

Welp, Volcarona eats the entire game, again. Even against another Volcarona.

Guess that's it then. Death-Kun and Rain's Angel get to fight for runner up and we're done?

There's still a few E4 eligible people around, but they don't seem to be getting anywhere.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2013)

Golbez
Xiammes 
BiNexus


get all the prizes


----------



## sworder (Dec 14, 2013)

Talonflame is a godsend on gen 6 just to deal with all the annoying Volcaronas


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2013)

sworder said:


> Talonflame is a godsend on gen 6 just to deal with all the annoying Volcaronas



gale wings hurricane/brave bird ;DD


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry, I fell asleep. 

I'll be on for most of the day, Rain's Angel.



Golbez said:


> Welp, Volcarona eats the entire game, again. Even against another Volcarona.
> 
> Guess that's it then. Death-Kun and Rain's Angel get to fight for runner up and we're done?
> 
> There's still a few E4 eligible people around, but they don't seem to be getting anywhere.



Fuck Volcarona and everything it stands for.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

Rain's Angel beat me.

I've learned my lesson about rain teams.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 14, 2013)

Ah, fiddlesticks.

I missed it just barely. Wanted to see how that would turn out.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2013)

beat death-kun


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

In hindsight, I would've done a lot better in this tourney if I had used the team I made for my Water Gym.  Forretress was next to useless, I could've just used Starmie. And Scizor wasn't much of a help at all, Gyarados would've been a much better choice. Gyara shuts down Pokemon like Volcarona and Abomasnow, and Starmie gives me Spinner support and speed that my team is severely lacking.

Trial and error, my friends. Trial and error.

Watch out during the next tourney. I will rise like the phoenix.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2013)

@death kun

that was my 3 ou team 
politoed / gyrados/ starmie/miltoic/ empoleon / swampert

i might have had better luck with that team actually :/


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

My Water Gym team was Politoed, Starmie, Gyarados, Ludicolo, Zapdos and Swampert.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 14, 2013)

Is there anyone around left to challenge the Fire Gym? Or has everyone moved on to the Elite Four?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 14, 2013)

The gym part was done 10 days ago, heh.

As for the E4, no one is doing anything there, so yeah.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't think I beat a single person.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 14, 2013)

It's because you played TOO much like an ingame Gym Leader.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 14, 2013)

No regrets.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

I think the tournament can be officially declared over. Furosuto resigned and Rain's Angel fought the other champions.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 14, 2013)

There is still Saru, she said she can get the Elite Four done by tomorrow.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah Saru has a chance to shake things up.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Saru.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2013)

>waiting for Saru


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm just gonna wrap this up now. Making final post soon.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2013)

Its been fun.

If anyone is interested, here is all my matches that have been saved on show down.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 - Deoxgolbez 1 win
 - Deoxgolbez 2 loss 
 - Death God loss 
 - Xin 1 Win 
 - Hero 1 Win 
 - alekos23 1 win
 - alekos23 2 win
 - alekos23 3 win
 - alekos23 4 win
 -  Firestormer loss 
 - Sworder loss 
 - rainangel - 1 win
 - rainangel - 2 win
 - rainangel - 3 win


----------



## Golbez (Dec 15, 2013)

Heh, it's funny how I lost my first match in the entire tournament, and yet, here I am now.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Heh, it's funny how I lost my first match in the entire tournament, and yet, here I am now.



Living proof, just because I demolished you doesn't mean its hopeless 

It took Rain angel 4 matches to finally win. Death God is the only champion who beat me on there first match, but that was a haxy game.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 15, 2013)

>Looks further down
>3 wins against Rain's Angel

I see what you mean.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2013)

ChaosWeaver is the only person I lost to in this tournament that wasn't a champion.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2013)

Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 15, 2013)

this is glorious


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2013)

*Naruto Forums Pokemon League has Finished!*



*Hall of Fame*






















*Battles:*

First Battle - Golbez vs. Death-Kun wins
Second Battle - Golbez vs. Death-Kun 
Third Battle - Golbez vs. Death-Kun

First Battle - Rain's Angel vs. Death-kun
Second Battle - Rain Angel vs. Death-kun

First Battle - Golbez vs Rain's Angel
Second Battle - Golbez vs Rain's Angel



*Top Leaders*















​
Naruto should have your prizes ready in the next few days. Good job everyone!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2013)

Hall of Fame get.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 15, 2013)

Now I'm glad I switched to Colress, or we'd have multiple Steven Stones up there, hah. 

>Saves picture


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2013)

I was going to scale the Pokemon by their actually size, but that that was too much fucking work. I still think it turned out great.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2013)

Also saved my picture.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

Bi had 4 OU? O:



also i like how the common denominators are Starmie Volcanora and Swampert


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> this is glorious



I thought it was pretty amazing too.



Bioness said:


> I was going to scale the Pokemon by their actually size, but that that was too much fucking work. I still think it turned out great.



Its good enough, would have probably stretched out the page to much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2013)

awww ;;

honestly I had a lot of fun this tournament. I think it was pretty successful for what it is, although we could probably scale back on the amount of fights we had to go through. Bio did a great job and would be fun to have another tourney (even tho it's too soon for one!)


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm willing to host the next tournament to give Bio a shot at competing.  

It would be fun to be the host.

Though it all depends on the format of the next tourney and when it'll happen.

Personally, I think it would be cool to allow people to vote on the tourney format. Little Cup, UU, Ubers, NU, etc. The option with a 3/4 majority of votes wins. Something like that.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

3/4ths is a bit high; I'd say 2/3rds should be the highest benchmark, with 55-60% of the majority probably being better and more achievable amounts.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Heh, it's funny how I lost my first match in the entire tournament, and yet, here I am now.



Beating you my first match was the high point of this tournament for me .

I had fun guys, hope we do another one of these and i'll actually have more people to battle.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

I wanted to see some binexus replays
i heard he was really good

T__T
*sucked and only used 2 OU*


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I wanted to see some binexus replays
> i heard he was really good
> 
> T__T
> *sucked and only used 2 OU*



More like annoying 

Fuck his Skarmory though.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

ground type saying skarm is annoying

YEAH THAT IS PRETTY LEGIT O:

rock roost whirl spikes? :33


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> ground type saying skarm is annoying
> 
> YEAH THAT IS PRETTY LEGIT O:
> 
> rock roost whirl spikes? :33



I can't remember, but he walled my entire team back when we were still setting up the league. He made me switch my flygon to a mixed set with flamethrower and I still couldn't get passed it.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

I was good against the other leaders, but I wasn't able to really perform against the challengers.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2013)

Those 'champion' matches were fun to watch, thanks for sharing.

Also, congratulations to the people who won 

Again, my apologies for my relative non-activity, but I did have fun. And I assume you all did too and that's what it's all about =)


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 16, 2013)

congrats to the winners


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I was good against the other leaders, but I wasn't able to really perform against the challengers.



same :I

Bioness used like 5 of the gym teams and i beat all of them
I lost to his grass and normals though

never fought the flying gym or eltric gym

and i beat down Death's feared team with a pure water team of my own
after i lost to him T_T

my team was
Politoed
MILOTIC x3
Empoleon
Swampert
Tentacruel 
Azelf 

:33

Seriously. I loved it when people burned my milotic and then used super effective physical moves


> tgre: God damnit this bulky bitch
> axl: Marvel scale
> tgre: Forgot that :I
> axl: :33


----------



## Bioness (Dec 16, 2013)

Naruto should have the prizes handed out sometime tomorrow guys.



Xiammes said:


> More like annoying
> 
> Fuck his Skarmory though.



His Skarmory is the sole reasons I rarely beat him, the Lucario was a bit of a pain too.


Death-kun said:


> I'm willing to host the next tournament to give Bio a shot at competing.
> 
> It would be fun to be the host.
> 
> ...





BiNexus said:


> 3/4ths is a bit high; I'd say 2/3rds should be the highest benchmark, with 55-60% of the majority probably being better and more achievable amounts.



I think Naruto should compose the next discussion thread. That way we at least have an impartial start because so far 4 people have said they wanted to host :33

So even though I know we are all still excited about it, let's wait a few weeks before the discussion, at least until the holidays are over.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Are the replays on the previous page the only ones still saved? I'd like to see some E4 battles too, if possible.

And I think I'll take part in the next tournament, whenever it is, now that I'm not completely clueless anymore.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd be the worst host ever T__T

LET'S DO THIS 

Seriously I would allow only three types and that includes half types.
I have tons of ideas. 

like a team of hitmonlee and honchcrow? you maxed out your types
have to use no else other than flying fighting and dark

yep no normal flying for you


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 16, 2013)

Who gets prizes?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Champion and Runner-up. Leader/E4 who beat the most challengers. They're in Bioness' post.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> Are the replays on the previous page the only ones still saved? I'd like to see some E4 battles too, if possible.
> 
> And I think I'll take part in the next tournament, whenever it is, now that I'm not completely clueless anymore.



Rain's Angel vs BiNexus


Rain's Angel vs. Iron Man


All the others were just screen shots. I have replays of gym battles, though only for the Gym Leader wins.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

Just realized that I forgot to name my Scizor . It's supposed to be named Glue


----------



## Blunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Rain's Angel vs BiNexus
> 
> 
> Rain's Angel vs. Iron Man
> ...


Those are good too. I just like to watch replays.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 16, 2013)

No name change for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No name change for me.



Name changes weren't even listed as prizes.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Name changes weren't even listed as prizes.



Naruto was going to work it out I think. Or was that Kira for his contest?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2013)

It was probably Kira, considering he's an admin himself.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh well either way.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 16, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Naruto was going to work it out I think. Or was that Kira for his contest?



Neither... like I won Kira's contest. If he said he would do that he may have been joking, though you never entered the contest anyway Iron Man.

I don't even think a name change has ever been part of a contest winnings...


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Those are good too. I just like to watch replays.



Here are my replays that I got before the feature went down on Showdown.



Xiammes said:


> Its been fun.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is all my matches that have been saved on show down.
> 
> ...






Bioness said:


> Naruto should have the prizes handed out sometime tomorrow guys.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2013)

uh how do i even set the custom user title lol


----------



## Naruto (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone who was involved in the league and didn't get repped by a user named "*Rep Bot*" let me know.

If you were repped, please let me know how many times. I'm going to try and do a couple passes over the next few days (24'd). Each rep is about 51k a pop.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations to everybody!


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Guys it is probably best to PM Naruto regarding it, not sure if spamming rep requests even if they are the prize is a good image .


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Bi had 4 OU? O:
> 
> 
> 
> also i like how the common denominators are Starmie Volcanora and Swampert



I didn't use a Forretress 

It was my glorious Empoleon Trident face.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I didn't use a Forretress
> 
> It was my glorious Empoleon Trident face.



Fix'd



Sorry about the mistake


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Fix'd
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mistake



No problem pek


----------



## Naruto (Dec 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Guys it is probably best to PM Naruto regarding it, not sure if spamming rep requests even if they are the prize is a good image .



Yup, PM me please.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't compete. I just wanted to use that gif so bad.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 17, 2013)

Waiting, waiting.

Till I can go to the Blender and loudly proclaim: NOW I AM COMPLETE.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Anyone who was involved in the league and didn't get repped by a user named "*Rep Bot*" let me know.
> 
> If you were repped, please let me know how many times. I'm going to try and do a couple passes over the next few days (24'd). Each rep is about 51k a pop.



I was wondering what that thing was in my cp. 

Good to know.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

I used empoleon too x3


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2013)

Repped some more people with the bot. Who did I miss? I know I missed people.

Prizes going out by the way.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 18, 2013)

Just got the rep here~


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2013)

Oops my bad, prizes will roll out by tomorrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2013)

Naruto
your to do list must be like 20 miles long in like 20 size font bro D;


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm sorry 

Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Anyone who was involved in the league and didn't get repped by a user named "*Rep Bot*" let me know.
> 
> If you were repped, please let me know how many times. I'm going to try and do a couple passes over the next few days (24'd). Each rep is about 51k a pop.



I've been repped by the repbot once.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Naruto
> your to do list must be like 20 miles long in like 20 size font bro D;



The funny thing is I actually do have a "to do.txt" on my desktop


----------



## Bioness (Dec 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I've been repped by the repbot once.



You weren't a volunteer


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 18, 2013)

I also got the green cock once.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> The funny thing is I actually do have a "to do.txt" on my desktop



Like I said
To do list is miles long


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You weren't a volunteer





Naruto said:


> *Anyone who was involved in the league* and didn't get repped by a user named "*Rep Bot*" let me know.
> 
> If you were repped, please let me know how many times. I'm going to try and do a couple passes over the next few days (24'd). Each rep is about 51k a pop.



That could either mean everyone who took part in the league or everyone who organized it. I think it's the former.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 19, 2013)

I was in the league but dropped out 

I got a lot better though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2013)

i got hit by the repbot


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh, repbot is a thing? I was wondering what that was in my CP.  Repbot hit me two days ago.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That could either mean everyone who took part in the league or everyone who organized it. I think it's the former.



My mistake then.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 19, 2013)

Crap, it's over? 

Sorry, my team got deleted from PS and I wasn't trying to re make the team again 



Naruto said:


> Anyone who was involved in the league and didn't get repped by a user named "*Rep Bot*" let me know.
> 
> If you were repped, please let me know how many times. I'm going to try and do a couple passes over the next few days (24'd). Each rep is about 51k a pop.



There's a repbot?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Crap, it's over?
> 
> Sorry, my team got deleted from PS and I wasn't trying to re make the team again



Didn't you send your team to Bioness, he should have had a back up if you did.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Didn't you send your team to Bioness, he should have had a back up if you did.



I just requested the names not their full stats. But before we even began the tournement I told everyone to save the text data. So really it is their own fault when it happens.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2013)

Everyone should have their prizes now


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I just requested the names not their full stats. But before we even began the tournement I told everyone to save the text data. So really it is their own fault when it happens.



Hmm I thought you wanted the full text files so you could tell if people were cheating.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Everyone should have their prizes now



 **


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Hmm I thought you wanted the full text files so you could tell if people were cheating.



Originally I did, but given I was a Gym Leader that seemed like an unfair advantage. Also I believe most people still kept with the rules, plus I figured the Leaders would notice if something changed in a rematch.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Everyone should have their prizes now



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsSAV6mIPCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Originally I did, but given I was a Gym Leader that seemed like an unfair advantage. Also I believe most people still kept with the rules, plus I figured the Leaders would notice if something changed in a rematch.



Now that you mention it, Goblez Pokemon seemed to hit harder during the rematch


----------



## Golbez (Dec 19, 2013)

Volcarona setting up tends to do that. 

Now I just need to figure out how I remove this "ANBU Squad Leader" sub-title.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Volcarona setting up tends to do that.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how I remove this "ANBU Squad Leader" sub-title.


put   in the custom user title box in your CP

edit: Oh no, that's the wrong one. There's a usergroup to get rid of your post title.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh wait, there it goes. Splendnificent.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2013)

Normally I don't get so jelly, but I'm super jelly of all of Golbez's prizes.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Normally I don't get so jelly, but I'm super jelly of all of Golbez's prizes.



Take pride you were the only champion who beat me without needing a rematch


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2013)

dont worry i got the best prize of all
not committing suicide because people needed to battle me

welp now that is over

CRAWLING IN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Axl staph and go hug your beautiful Milotic.

Or imagine yourself doing it.

Do it now.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez, would you prefer either one of these to what you currently have now as a user title?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Frankly, I'd love to have a rainbow colored one, but if I can't have that, I'd like the orange one.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Frankly, I'd love to have a rainbow colored one, but if I can't have that, I'd like the orange one.



Make it and send it to me. I CBA.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Not sure how to make it look good, haha.

I'll just go with the orange one.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Not sure how to make it look good, haha.
> 
> I'll just go with the orange one.



There's no rush, feel free to ask someone to make it for you. I just have other things to do and I can't photoshop from my phone


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

Do any of these interest you?


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybe the rainbow colors from left to right? 

(and I can show you how it would look like on your profile in a matter of seconds if you want to try anything out, bez)


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

Also it would likely look better with an outline around it it as well. I am a bit of a novice with photoshop so can't think of how to do a left to right rainbow. But I can do outlines so that the ones I already made can really pop.

Something like this.


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

^ looks good (tho the edges are cut.. maybe you could expand the imagesize?)


Made a few as well. 

With and without outline:


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Something like this.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh oh oh, I like the looks of these. 

I especially like Bioness' second one: 

And Xin's last one: 

Right, Ho-Oh and Moltres colors definitely work the best, hmhm.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

Xin said:


> ^ looks good (tho the edges are cut.. maybe you could expand the imagesize?)
> 
> 
> Made a few as well.
> ...



Yeah I ended up clipping part of my image for my "queer as fuck" title as well. Though wouldn't your stuff look better with a dark outline? Having light on light doesn't contrast well.


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Oh oh oh, I like the looks of these.
> 
> I especially like Bioness' second one:
> 
> ...


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Give either of those a dark outline and I'll take 'em (unless they can be improved further, hmhm).

Not sure which one of them I'd chose though. 

Actually, scratch that. Since I'm not running a Phoenix/Fire avatar with this, I think it's best to go with the one that has green, so



Or something along those lines.

Preferably with a darker outline.


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I ended up clipping part of my image for my "queer as fuck" title as well. Though wouldn't your stuff look better with a dark outline? Having light on light doesn't contrast well.



Yeah, I guess you're right. 

And there isn't any limit to how big your image can be in the user title btw. 

You could put a wallpaper in there.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

well damn

you guys move fast

edit: or this tab has been open in my browser for the last 20 minutes, let's go with that


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Give either of those a dark outline and I'll take 'em (unless they can be improved further, hmhm).
> 
> Not sure which one of them I'd chose though.
> 
> ...



That would be job for Bioness then, since he has the file.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

i like dis one


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Xin said:


> That would be job for Bioness then, since he has the file.



Xin, I'd rep you, but I rep so little that it's still telling me that I need to spread.

Must be months since I last repped anyone.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Give either of those a dark outline and I'll take 'em (unless they can be improved further, hmhm).
> 
> Not sure which one of them I'd chose though.
> 
> ...


2px


1px




Xin said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right.
> 
> And there isn't any limit to how big your image can be in the user title btw.
> 
> You could put a wallpaper in there.



I doubt they would allow me to put a wallpaper there  and I didn't want to make it took big (which it was originally).


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Xin, I'd rep you, but I rep so little that it's still telling me that I need to spread.
> 
> Must be months since I last repped anyone.



Don't sweat it bez. 

I still owe you infinite rep for your awesome minecraft server anyways. 



Bioness said:


> I doubt they would allow me to put a wallpaper there  and I didn't want to make it took big (which it was originally).



Yeah, the limitations are set by the mods, but they are usually pretty lax regarding that. Well, maybe not anymore after my super big avatar.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

This one it shall be, and I say thank ye', heh.

I'll vm Naruto about this, just in case he doesn't wanna sift through all these new posts.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

Xin said:


> Something like this.



I personally think this one is the best.

Gonna give you a day to think about it, Golbez. After I change it, it's going to be for good.


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Nah, I like the colorful one. 

The blue-yellow one also fits less on the "Orange" skin that I use. 

But of course, if the colorful one can still be improved upon, by all means~


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

Welp, it's your decision. Damn shame, though. I have to say I think the one you picked is ugly


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Ugly or not, I'm fine with waiting till tomorrow in case something else shows up, hmhm.

We'll see if anything changes.


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

This one is really good. :amazed


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Or mayhaps... Maybe if you changed the lower yellow to orange  and/or red and upper white-yellow to green, that just might work.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> ?



If you can make those colors just red, orange, yellow and green, we have ourselves a deal.

Also prefer the upper one's format.


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

You're really good at this stuff Naruto. 

I have much to learn (PS noob). ;_;


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

I didn't save the PSD and I want to go have dinner.

Go to the Hidden Village of Art and ask for a custom job from one of the many Photoshop wizards in there. Tell them they will get 50000 rep for their troubles. Try to keep the end result between 120x20 px.

I'll wait as long as you want, but when I change it it'll be for good. I'm off for the night!


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Golbez said:


> If you can make those colors just red, orange, yellow and green, we have ourselves a deal.
> 
> Also prefer the upper one's format.



I tried. ;_;


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

And I must agree with Naruto here. 

Don't feel rushed to decide on anything. Take your time and think about it. 

Especially if you have to look at it forever.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2013)

I actually just remember that I had GIMP on my computer, so I tried messing around with it a little myself.

So I stole the one Xin made and changed the colors.



Might test around with this a bit more, hmhm.


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Could give you the PSD file, but I think you don't have PS, right?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Welp, it's your decision. Damn shame, though. I have to say I think the one you picked is ugly



I'm offended! Well, not really, I kinda agree, I was just messing around with it when I made it.

Edit: Also I did a thing.




At the very least we will have plenty of stock for the next Pokemon Champion.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 21, 2013)

Sure ill gladly take a title no one wants 
just make sure to put GB's in front of it, okay, NARUTO?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2013)

noob qns guys how do I get rid of that jinchuuriki label below my profile cause I don't get it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> noob qns guys how do I get rid of that jinchuuriki label below my profile cause I don't get it.



On my signature, click "join usergroups". There should be a "no rank" option.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2013)

Can E4 get special titles pweaze?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> On my signature, click "join usergroups". There should be a "no rank" option.



thank you ♥


----------



## Saru (Dec 22, 2013)

colors everywhere 

Just dropping in to say congrats to Golbez  

we should have a match sometime on PS or PO

I kind of wish I got to fight a few of the challengers


----------



## Naruko (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy belated Yuletide/Solstice you guys and I just wanted to say I think you did great with this contest. It's hard to figure out contests that are fun but don't flood the forums with prizes and take away the "special" factor. This was a perfect blend of special/doable and not-repeatable. 

I love it when a good community comes together.

~Naruko "Hannibal" The Administratrix


----------



## Xin (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Naruko ~ 

Looks good bez.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2013)

Even if we can't get prizes, I'd still like to do another tournament some time in the future.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2013)

We were sort of discussing a gen 6 tournie


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a crazy idea for a tourney  

You get 3 power houses either 3 OU or 3 Non OU and NON BL Legends 
or a combo of both categories. 

You get a pool of 14 pokemon and it becomes a Nuzlocke/Knockout contest

anyone who defeats 4 people becomes an elite four and you have a choice of reviving one pokemon. 

rule are:
Minimum 3 pokemon team if 12 of team are knocked out you are eliminated because you would only have 2 left unless you became an E4.

Everyone gets a "Rematch Card".
One time rematch card. 

Let's say X brought 3 pokemon while Y had 6.
X loses.
One time only X can call a rematch however BOTH trainers are allowed to add, remove and change, pokemon teams. 
All pokemon that fainted between them are revived.

I wouldnt get any prizes because something like that would need to be moderated closely. 
So unlike this tourney everyone will be submitting their teams and ill be watching replays and watching for changed move sets and etc.


----------



## Saru (Dec 22, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I have a crazy idea for a tourney
> 
> You get 3 power houses either 3 OU or 3 Non OU and NON BL Legends
> or a combo of both categories.
> ...



nuzlocke is quite difficult to do on sims because unlike in the games, the level of all users is set to level 100 across the board (I mean, you can make the level lower, but that would be stupid), so the Pokemon are more evenly matched. it's not possible to use grinding as a crutch.

it's not uncommon for two people who know that they're doing to duke it out over sims and lose almost all of their Pokemon in the process, with the winner ending up with only a couple of Pokemon left. even in 3 vs 3, the winner may only walk away with one Pokemon left standing.

the rematch card offset this a bit, but people are likely to exhaust those revival opportunities very quickly due to the nature of "level 100" nuzlocke. those are just some challenges I can think of. 

unless I'm _completely_ missing something here.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> We were sort of discussing a gen 6 tournie



Yeah, but again we can't have too many, so let's wait a few weeks before discussion.


Axl Low said:


> I have a crazy idea for a tourney
> 
> You get 3 power houses either 3 OU or 3 Non OU and NON BL Legends
> or a combo of both categories.
> ...



Too complicated Axl Low, and Nuzlocke is fun for games, in a tournament, not so much.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't think we should wait. We could discuss now, and set a date for the next one to go live. Like in mid February.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2013)

I think discussion is a good idea, but we should keep it towards pitching idea's for the next event instead of trying to set one up, at least till the new year.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2013)

I agree. Also, if we have too many tourneys, the entire Pokemon Department will have prizes by the end of next year. I think we should have four tournaments per year. Two of them would be purely for fun, and the other two would be competing for prizes and stuff. Or perhaps even four is too much, considering it took a month and a half just to finish our first tourney.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2013)

4 sounds sufficient.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I agree. Also, if we have too many tourneys, the entire Pokemon Department will have prizes by the end of next year. I think we should have four tournaments per year. Two of them would be purely for fun, and the other two would be competing for prizes and stuff. Or perhaps even four is too much, considering it took a month and a half just to finish our first tourney.



This tournament was a bit ambitious, only reason it took so long was very lax time restraints. Next tournament should be alot more simple and easy going, but with stricter time restraints.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 22, 2013)

The mods would just cut off prizes if there are too many, which is why I said waiting a bit might be good as Naruto had to push to give out just 4 prizes for this.

Anyway if we were to discuss it maybe having a new thread would be better than discussing it here. That way other members can see it and pop in. Also it would be best to have Naruto make the thread to prevent any one person from possibly creating bias.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> The mods would just cut off prizes if there are too many, which is why I said waiting a bit might be good as Naruto had to push to give out just 4 prizes for this.
> 
> Anyway if we were to discuss it maybe having a new thread would be better than discussing it here. That way other members can see it and pop in. Also it would be best to have Naruto make the thread to prevent any one person from possibly creating bias.



Exactly, so I don't think we should have too many. I'm all for fun tourneys, too. Perhaps there should be one tourney per year with actual prizes, and the rewards for the "casual" tourneys would just be a lot of rep from Repbot or something.  Regardless, yeah, we should ask Naruto to make the discussion thread for the next tournament.



Xiammes said:


> This tournament was a bit ambitious, only reason it took so long was very lax time restraints. Next tournament should be alot more simple and easy going, but with stricter time restraints.



True, in reality it shouldn't take more than a month to complete a tourney.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2013)

I can make the next thread but I don't see the issue with this being an entirely community-driven project. I had no involvement with the last tournament really, so if anything it would be kind of unfair to you if I was the OP, since I would be doing nothing at all.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 22, 2013)

That's okay, thought I'd ask 

I guess whoever wants to make the next thread go ahead. I can't do anything now really, but maybe in a few days I will have time to do it (I'm just really picky with how I make OPs).


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2013)

Just let me know if you need something stickied or titles changed


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2013)

My time to shine.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 22, 2013)

So it begins, the great repping of our time.

Imma rep every last one of you for going through with this idea. Especially Bioness, for actually seeing it through when I could not. 

Edit: 24'd. The great repping did not last as long I though it would.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

okay so maybe nuzlocke is bad idea O:

how about quad type teams
like if you pick pawniard / honch crow / hawklucha / staraptor you max out on typings and your typings are norm dark flying and fighting?? it's very open while being VERY restrained. you have to have no less but no more than 4 types >D

in b4 bioness makes bondage jokes


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2013)

That just seems needlessly restrictive.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2013)

I got this.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2013)

How about a balanced Hackmons tourney? It would give the current metagame a bit more time to develop for the next tournament and sounds fun as hell.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Exactly, so I don't think we should have too many. I'm all for fun tourneys, too. Perhaps there should be one tourney per year with actual prizes, and the rewards for the "casual" tourneys would just be a lot of rep from Repbot or something.  Regardless, yeah, we should ask Naruto to make the discussion thread for the next tournament.


I agree with this. One tournament with prizes a year seems like the most that should be given. We can occupy ourselves the rest of the year with casual tournaments with no prizes.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> okay so maybe nuzlocke is bad idea O:
> 
> how about quad type teams
> like if you pick pawniard / honch crow / hawklucha / staraptor you max out on typings and your typings are norm dark flying and fighting?? it's very open while being VERY restrained. you have to have no less but no more than 4 types >D
> ...



Still too complicated  wife. The one type with one non type was easy to follow, I think when you need to map out your typings it will turn people off fro mall the work.



Xiammes said:


> How about a balanced Hackmons tourney? It would give the current metagame a bit more time to develop for the next tournament and sounds fun as hell.



We could do that . Though admittedly I barely know anything about the Balanced Hackmon meta, the completely different and open sets of rules might be fun, but it might also be too bizarre or different for some people.

I was personally thinking a Little Cup might be fun and it isn't too different that it would require learning a entirely new sets of rules.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> We could do that . Though admittedly I barely know anything about the Balanced Hackmon meta, the completely different and open sets of rules might be fun, but it might also be too bizarre or different for some people.
> 
> I was personally thinking a Little Cup might be fun and it isn't too different that it would require learning a entirely new sets of rules.



Little cup could be fun too, I am just more inclined towards balanced hackmons, its a mode that's only limited by your creativity. Though we can add some extra rules, like add in sleep clause because thats annoying as hell.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 23, 2013)

Surprise twist, the next one is a Digimon tournament.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

FINE ILL MAKE A TOURNAMENT OF IRON RRRRRRRRRRRRRULES

3 legends / or 3 OU no BL and No Ubers and no OU legends

It will be an assassin's game
You have to win against your target in a best 2/3 with a pokemon pool of 10
after you eliminate them you now have to assassinate their target.

Optional: to make it interesting you can challenge other players that arent your target to rack up Eliminations and block another player from getting their points 

Prizes for Most Assassinations,  Most Defends, and Last Trainer Standing.

i might give everyone 2 targets for variety or do groupings of 4 and you have to eliminate the other 3 or whoever has the best record moves on.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2013)

Do we really need to get so exotic?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

YES  :33





















no


----------

